# Mystery Dishcloth



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the Mystery Dishcloth Knit-A-Long. I will be posting so many row of a mystery dishcloth each day till that pattern is complete. After that pattern is complete I will attach a downloadable pattern of that mystery dishcloth in it entirely in both a word document and a PDF format. At any time that you have a question or an issue please PM me. I will answer you as soon as possible. You are welcome to PM me what you think the pattern is at anytime. I will let you know if you are correct or not. Once you correctly guess the pattern if you wish I can email you the complete pattern and you can finish your dishcloth sooner or you can still knit a long with all of us. The only thing is you cannot post a picture of the completed dishcloth till the entire pattern is reviled to everyone else.

WHAT IS THE PATTERN....Who will be the first to tell me what it is

Most of the pattern work better in a solid color of thread. Sometimes we maybe doing a shaped pattern or a double-knitted pattern and you can use variegated thread. I will suggest color of thread or threads at the beginning of each pattern.

Look at the bottom of this post to find the previous completed patterns in the Mystery Dishcloth Knit-A-Long.......

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* YOU CAN FIND THE NEW FEBRUARY MYSTERY DISHCLOTH AT THE LINK BELOW*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-234125-1.html#4730970

*_________________________________________________________*
*PLEASE POST YOUR PICTURE AT THIS LINK BELOW THANKS*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229749-1.html

*____________________________________________________________*
* PRIOR COMPLETED DISHCLOTH PATTERNS PDF FILE AND WORD DOCUMENT*


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Will you be adding more instructions every day or is this the whole pattern?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Will you be adding more instructions every day or is this the whole pattern?


There is a total of 66 rows. I will add 3 to 4 rows daily depending on how complicated the rows are


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks not sure if I will try it or not, but will keep up to see the outcome. I'm new to knitting and still don't have my scarf done. I have tried knitting while watching TV and I end up with an extra stitch. Not that good yet! 
I have the directions save in Word.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Thanks not sure if I will try it or not, but will keep up to see the outcome. I'm new to knitting and still don't have my scarf done. I have tried knitting while watching TV and I end up with an extra stitch. Not that good yet!
> I have the directions save in Word.


This is a very simple easy pattern that will teach you knit and purl stitch. It would be good for you to do. plus you will be doing it in cotton yarn because it is a dishcloth


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for this, Chris. I may just try this. I will be using Peaches and Cream worsted weight cotton yarn, and probably size 6 or 7 needles.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Chris, 

5 orn 4 rows a day works for me. 
Thanks for doing this.

Karren


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Gee I didn't think to ask what size needles. DAH!!!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Gee I didn't think to ask what size needles. DAH!!!


I always use the needle the size that the thread of your suggest. You can honestly use what you like with your cotton my cotton ask for 4.5 mm and I am using a 5 mm because I knit a little tight and I like a loser dishcloth.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

just for fun this is what the 4 row should look like


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooops I did not see this started ... must get busy LOL


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Chris. This could be a fun session. Can you tell me how many rows there will be altogether as I am in the middle of making an afghan using dishcloth patterns, alternating with squares of knitting which I'm teaching myself from YouTube. Each of my squares is 37 sts by 55 rows. So I will have to adjust to match up with your amount of stitches. Have you got any more of these mystery washcloths?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Hi Chris. This could be a fun session. Can you tell me how many rows there will be altogether as I am in the middle of making an afghan using dishcloth patterns, alternating with squares of knitting which I'm teaching myself from YouTube. Each of my squares is 37 sts by 55 rows. So I will have to adjust to match up with your amount of stitches. Have you got any more of these mystery washcloths?


This dishcloth will be 66 rows long. I am going to be doing more of theses. I promise it should be fun. SO everyone will know this has a Christmas Theme


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

LOL. This is a cute idea.

Just a guess:

Is it a Christmas Tree?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Chris,
I missed this post. Sounds interesting. I am in or should I pm you. Are we keeping these for ourselves or swapping?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Hi Chris,
> I missed this post. Sounds interesting. I am in or should I pm you. Are we keeping these for ourselves or swapping?


they are for yourself. all I want to see is the finished product if you can. it will be a few days before it is finished.


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi - count me in. I have lots of red and green yarn anxious to be used!

Astridj


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Have just the right cotton yarn for this too.

Looks like it could also be a wreath Ann


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> just for fun this is what the 4 row should look like


What color are you using? Would a light blue fit the pattern or what should I use?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sandy of CNY said:


> What color are you using? Would a light blue fit the pattern or what should I use?


use any color that is purple that is the only solid cotton i had on hand and I am not buying yarn unless i have to need to get rid of some


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just finished my 5 rows. I am using sugar n cream. All I had was verigated, color guacamole. I hope the pattern shows up.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm using a light yellow Red Heart that I got as a donation to my stash. Don't know how old it is, but it still works quite well.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I just might try this. I did just start another shawl today along with the scarf I started a couple of days ago and the ccs I also have going. We shall see what yarn I can dig out for this.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I just might try this. I did just start another shawl today along with the scarf I started a couple of days ago and the ccs I also have going. We shall see what yarn I can dig out for this.


it will be an easy fun thing to do


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I might give it a try also.........pretty busy til after Christmas I am making 4 afghans and 11 pair of slippers LOL think I will finish. I also finished my squares for this month and I will mail them in the AM weather permitting


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

And what are you doing in your spare time???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Spare time. What is that? LOL


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I was teasing JoCar6 - she has so many things going on right now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya know what Chris? This sounds fun, I am totally in. :thumbup:


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> And what are you doing in your spare time???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know I would love to just sit and read a magazine for a few min. NO TIME!!! LOL I hope to be done by the end of this week with most of it I have to mail it our of town Ugggg Calgon take me away LOL


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> I was teasing JoCar6 - she has so many things going on right now.


I know I would love to just sit and read a magazine for a few min. NO TIME!!! LOL I hope to be done by the end of this week with most of it I have to mail it our of town Ugggg Calgon take me away LOL


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

This sounds like fun! Count me in!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Clever idea


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to knit the mystery dishcloth. 
Thank you for doing this.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Earlier I posted a link about a daily dish cloth mystery pattern. Every one wanted me to do the same here so here is my shot at the mystery dishcloth.
> 
> The Website that I posted does 2 rows a day so I decided that I was going to do 4 rows a day because they are not that hard. IF at anytime it gets to be to much to handle I will decease the row amounts.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------

PATTERN PART 2
row 6 and all even knit across
row 7 k2 p29 k2
row 8 knit
row 9 k2 p5 k19 p5 k2
row 10 knit


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I bet you already have yours made! I got my scarf finished, except I have to learn how to bind off. Shouldn't be very complicated. Will wait for the next set of instructions.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> I bet you already have yours made! I got my scarf finished, except I have to learn how to bind off. Shouldn't be very complicated. Will wait for the next set of instructions.


Honestly I am just on row 10

I am trying to finish my swap square and I have about 5 Christmas presents that I have to finish as Well


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Great idea!
It got me motivated :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You have me interested...I'm advanced enough to do the following variant for even rows:

k2, p27, k2

I'm not changing your design rows for the odd side...unless you have a specific raised pattern for one of the mystery pieces...I'll revise my alternate if you do have a "look" you want showing.


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Count me in too!
I've got quite a lot of dish cloth cotton in my stash - I'll have to have a look this afternoon to see what colour I fancy.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

This is fun. Thanks!!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Count me in! I love mysteries and I will start tonight!
Thanks Chris!


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Im' in Chris. Sounds like a fun project. Looking forward to postings of new rows.

JoAnn


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am in and just finished row 10. I did first 5 rows last night. This is fun and only takes a few minutes each day so shouldn't interfere with getting other projects done. Thanks for this fun project Chris. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I now have 10 rows done. Is it a sled?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm in, too...but can't start just yet. Trying desperately hard to make the second sock of a pair I want to give my partner for Christmas. I can work on it only when she's out of the house, which, lately, doesn't seem to be all that much!! She is self-employed as an appliance repair person. Yesterday was a lost cause due to sleet-ice-rain-etc. Today is snow from 9am to 3pm!! Also wanted to give her a couple of dish cloths as well, which this mystery just might be ideal for, but again, only when she's not home. Grrrrrr.......


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> I now have 10 rows done. Is it a sled?


no sleigh


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Bubba24 said:


> I now have 10 rows done. Is it a sled?


Aww, don't guess out loud, please. Then it won't be a mystery to others joining late or knitting behind the fast ones.


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

ballyfinnane said:


> Aww, don't guess out loud, please. Then it won't be a mystery to others joining late or knitting behind the fast ones.


I was just thinking the same thing.... I haven't cast on yet!!
By the way, I love the shawl on your avatar. Did you knit it? :thumbup:


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> I might give it a try also.........pretty busy til after Christmas I am making 4 afghans and 11 pair of slippers LOL think I will finish. I also finished my squares for this month and I will mail them in the AM weather permitting


Jocar6, what slipper pattern are you using?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Chris I just finished a Christmas order and I copied down yesterday and todays rows. Going to start start this this afternoon. This is so much fun thank you for giving us a little mystery in our lives. :thumbup:


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm joining in, but won't get to cast on until tonight. with just ten rows so far, I should be able to catch up...


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

this is knit as you can. If every one likes this I will continue with another pattern after this one is finished


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

That is an awesome idea. You are the best



chriso1972 said:


> this is knit as you can. If every one likes this I will continue with another pattern after this one is finished


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Another pattern would be a nice way to start every morning.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Agreed 


annhkmiller said:


> Another pattern would be a nice way to start every morning.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Another pattern would be a nice way to start every morning.


only will be doing one pattern at a time with just a few rows at a time. Hey! I am a slow knitter you have to give me time to keep up as well.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for giving us another Mystery to solve, can not wait to see the end result.
Again Thank you for making the time to do this for any KP'er wanting to take part.
The rows go up very fast, anxious for the next set.
Always ready for a MYSTERY., adele


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well The pattern is 66 rows. How man rows can every one handle? I can only do 4 or 5 a night have so much going on too


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I think we are fine doing 5 rows a day. I am sure she just meant that we look forward to more mystery cloths in the future. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

For those of us who have retired, we have lots of time, but we must remember that SOME of you do have to work (boohoo), but however you do it, we'll all have most of our gifts for next year done!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I think we are fine doing 5 rows a day. I am sure she just meant that we look forward to more mystery cloths in the future. :thumbup: :thumbup:


OH! Ok! That is great it will either be 4 or 6 depends on how complicated the ODD rows are


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you Chris. There are so many nice people here that I have not seen before. Hi all!
Ann


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No problem. Not many things in life are a surprise. 


chriso1972 said:


> OH! Ok! That is great it will either be 4 or 6 depends on how complicated the ODD rows are


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

5 rows is good for me too. Breaks up whatever else I am working on.


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Finnyknit said:


> Count me in too!
> I've got quite a lot of dish cloth cotton in my stash - I'll have to have a look this afternoon to see what colour I fancy.
> Thanks for posting!


Well I settled on a blush pink colour and have completed my first ten rows.
Can't wait for the next installment - thanks Chris


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

Please add me to the mystery dishcloth puzzle-solvers.


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

OK... Yarn (turqouise greeny colour)-check
needles (5mm)-check
first 10 rows completed-check.
eagerly waiting for tomorrows rows-check


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

[qusyery eaote=homesweethome]Jocar6, what slipper pattern are you using?[/quote]

I am using the old traditional slipper pattern with the pom pom on the top Hope they will go fast once I get the afghans done easy to do so hope they go fast. I have one pair finished LOL


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Thank you Chris. There are so many nice people here that I have not seen before. Hi all!
> Ann


Hi Ann nice to meet you


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

What needle sizes/types are you all using?


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Finnyknit said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.... I haven't cast on yet!!
> By the way, I love the shawl on your avatar. Did you knit it? :thumbup:


Thanks! Yes, I did make it. It is our own Dragonflylace's Winter's Mirage which she did for us on KP this time last year. It was my first lace project and now I am hooked on lace. Seems like I am getting hooked on mystery wash/dish cloths as well. Have 3 going on at the same time. Such fun!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Found you will be having a go too

Will start this tomorrow and catch.up
5 rows a time will be fine.

Good idea this Chris :thumbup:


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

MzKnitCro said:


> What needle sizes/types are you all using?


i am using a size 6 aluminum straight needle. vintage boyes  Given to me by my grandmother-in-law. sugar n cream wine color. Coming out nicely so far. I am sure wishing i had used my circs tho. may switch. it's been a while since i used straights and I keep dropping the second needle.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm using US 7 - 4 1/2 mm

Couldn't find my circular needles so using straight and I keep dropping the left one, too.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Oh ok. Thanks



Shellie said:


> i am using a size 6 aluminum straight needle. vintage boyes  Given to me by my grandmother-in-law. sugar n cream wine color. Coming out nicely so far. I am sure wishing i had used my circs tho. may switch. it's been a while since i used straights and I keep dropping the second needle.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Using circular 6s with Red Heart 100% cotton. Doesn't look
like they make it anymore. Oh well, it doesn't go as smoothly as peaches n cream anyway.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Just finished a garter stitch pattern for my partner, in white Sugar and Cream. Cast on 24 stitches, worked garter stitch for 40 -- thought that was the right size. Used #7US needles. 

For this mystery one, I'm going to use the sugar and cream I bought here on KP from LadyCrochet. It's my partner's favorite color!! I think I'll give her the white one for the shower, and the orange one for the kitchen! May even have time for another one before the holiday!!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> 5 rows is good for me too. Breaks up whatever else I am working on.


Ditto


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Must go find some yarn and get this started. I need some instant gratification... It is too cold to get out to the yarn store for the project I really should be doing!!!!,


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Must go find some yarn and get this started. I need some instant gratification... It is too cold to get out to the yarn store for the project I really should be doing!!!!,


I'm just curious . . . how cold is too cold in Richardson Texas?


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Are you using your circulars like straight needles?



annhkmiller said:


> Using circular 6s with Red Heart 100% cotton. Doesn't look
> like they make it anymore. Oh well, it doesn't go as smoothly as peaches n cream anyway.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I'm all caught up. I have one in white on a #9 Bamboo circ. and the other one id Strawberry Fraise on a #7 Addi Circ. Yarn is sugar n cream.
Now back to my hats that I'm making. 
Been out shoveling snow and using the snow blower, it is 6 PM MST and it is 14 degreesnow. I'm so cold.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes, I just have problems holding a straight needle in my left hand. Once I started using circs, haven't gone back.
Ann


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Obsessed: Just looked it up on MapQuest.com. Looks like Richardson Texas is about half an hours drive from Dallas and it's been real cold there according to the news. Dallas
and environs aren't used to blizzard and other heavy snow conditions. According to Weatherunderground.com, it's around freezing there Tues nite around 7pm mountain time. Ann


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I am in the Foothills of the Great Smokey Mountains in Tennessee and it is really cold here as well. it is 29 degrees here (for our English neighbors that is -2 Celsius). It is suppose to drop another 10 degree before morning. 

I have a problem using straight needles any more as well I keep dropping the needle. But I solved my dropping the needled. I tied a small piece of yarn to each end of the needles so if I do drop them I do not have to bend over to pick them up. I know I am fat and lazy.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Pretty smart if you ask me.
Ann


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

18 in Southern Indiana - I use circulars and not dropping the needles or if you do easy to recover.


----------



## lisa3 (Jan 24, 2013)

14°here in Minnesota. I will also give this a try, am still working on another project from here..and a couple of my own things and I am so not even close to done on any of them..lol..slower knitter.. but have found I like circs more than straights and most of mine are straight..


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been using the 40 per cent off JoAnn coupons at Michaels and JoAnn's to get my circulars. Not buying the expensive ones.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in thank you will get yarn tomorrow as I have tons of varigated and would like to mke solid colour. :thumbup: Anita


----------



## KnitPicker421 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm in on this, I like a little mystery in my life! Gotta go get some yarn, off to the dollar store tomorrow!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

its a christmas tree


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> its a christmas tree


it is not a cristmas tree


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

OK guys and gals. Have gotten my knitting fix for today.
Now I'm ready to tackle anything. Thanks Chris
Ann


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep, I did my rows on both mystery clothes and am ready to tackle a cowl I am working on.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Please don't tell us what it is - let it be a surprise.


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Good morning all. Just started this mystery dishcloth today and am anxiously awaiting tomorrow for the next set of rows. Chris, this is such fun. Thanks for doing this for us.


----------



## loujane (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you Chris for doing this for all of us that want to participate. I enjoy knitting dishcloths and this is great opportunity to learn new patterns. This is such fun. I'm in!!!


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

this is awesome.  I wake up, and there it is. Done my rows already today. Thanks for hosting this!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Ok, you guys convinced me, going to try to use circulars too . Wish me luck!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting todays rows. :lol:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Eagerly awaiting todays rows. :lol:


Today's rows are already posted. I will post more tonight about midnight EST.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I missed them then. Sorry will go back and check. Thanks Chris. 


chriso1972 said:


> Today's rows are already posted. I will post more tonight about midnight EST.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

is there any way we can get our own section of KP for mystery dishcloths?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

OK, Chris -- I'm totally confused! I copied the post you did the other day: CO 41 stitches (goes thru row 20). 

Today you posted one with a CO of 33. 

Need some way to keep each of these patterns separate when you post the new rows... Also, need to know where you will be posting the updates so I'm not searching every KP post.

THANKS!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

fgould said:


> is there any way we can get our own section of KP for mystery dishcloths?


Great idea! If not then maybe label the post: Mystery dishcloth with the CO amount so we'll know which one is being referred to?


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

JeanJ said:


> OK, Chris -- I'm totally confused! I copied the post you did the other day: CO 41 stitches (goes thru row 20).
> 
> Today you posted one with a CO of 33.
> 
> ...


this post here is my dishcloth. It has 33 CO. There is another site I asked about if any one had did it and it is 41 CO two different dishcloths.

my dishcloth link
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221219-1.html

the other dishcloth link 
http://thedomesticdash.com/riddle-me-this-december/


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

When he creates the post, click on Watch, that way you get the updates as they happen.



JeanJ said:


> OK, Chris -- I'm totally confused! I copied the post you did the other day: CO 41 stitches (goes thru row 20).
> 
> Today you posted one with a CO of 33.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

This is cool just started today. I think it is an angel. Have a great day


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the fast response. I think I've got it! Maybe just having one of those 'DUMB' mornings.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm with you now, found some soft pale blue cotton yarn left over from another project and thought this would be a fun break from the Christmas frenzy of knitting presents. No pressure and just a few rows at a time. Perfect. I think it may be an angel?


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> Today's rows are already posted. I will post more tonight about midnight EST.


Thanks for doing this, and thanks for posting the new instructions right up front. It sure makes it easier to find. As soon as I finish the stuff I'm doing for a craft faire tomorrow night, I'm going to jump right on this project.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

How many rows have been posted? I have up to row 10. Is there another post for more rows, because I cannot find it. Sorry for being confused. Thanks!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Sandy 

Go back to page 1 they are there.Anita


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay, now I feel really stupid!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Found them. 


chriso1972 said:


> Today's rows are already posted. I will post more tonight about midnight EST.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Will you be adding more instructions every day or is this the whole pattern?


On reading these posts it seems like they think this is to be a SWAP. I can't find anything saying it is a swap, just a mystery dishcloth pattern that you received and are sharing the pattern with this forum..
Did I miss something ?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> On reading these posts it seems like they think this is to be a SWAP. I can't find anything saying it is a swap, just a mystery dishcloth pattern that you received and are sharing the pattern with this forum..
> Did I miss something ?


This is a KNIT A LONG (KAL). You will knit the dishcloth for your personal use. You will just get so many rows of the pattern each day. I hope you understand now. IT IS NOT A SWAP


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> This is a KNIT A LONG (KAL). You will knit the dishcloth for your personal use. You will just get so many rows of the pattern each day. I hope you understand now. IT IS NOT A SWAP


thanks, that is what I thought. I just sent you a pm, hope you don't mind I had a question for you..


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree it looks like an Angel.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I agree it looks like an Angel.


Well I think everyone is ahead of me. I am still on row 11. I may get caught up by this weekend. Funny thing is I have the whole pattern I should be ahead of everyone LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have through row 10 of "Mystery Dishcloth #1". My curiosity of where row #11 through #?? is...Only ChrisO1972 can solve.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I have through row 10 of "Mystery Dishcloth #1". My curiosity of where row #11 through #?? is...Only ChrisO1972 can solve.


Look on page 1 of this thread. Chris is posting them all together with the original rows.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you Chris really enjoying this - cannot wait to each morning get the next lot of rows. But I have to wait for evening to continue with the cloth as I work during the day(grrrrr) Wish I could sneak it in to work but with open plan office not that easy. This is just great, loving it.
Cheryl


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I think everyone is ahead of me. I am still on row 11. I may get caught up by this weekend. Funny thing is I have the whole pattern I should be ahead of everyone LOL


That would be cheating. LOL :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> That would be cheating. LOL :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KnitPicker421 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm lucky working a boring 3rd shift job so I have all night to knit! I started this last night n now I'm waiting for the next set of rows! I'm out of other yarn til payday so this is my only project right now n I have needles calling my name!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I am doing both this one and the one that Chris originally posted the link to (2 rows per day only). Isn't it interesting that both have just ended with row 24? We will be finished with this one long before the other. Having fun. (I know what this one is.)


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Good morning all. Just finished Thursday's edition. Hope all are enjoying. I know I am. Playing the mystery game with myself on this Not looking at the actual design until I get it finished. Just making sure all the stitches are in the right spots. Ann


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I just finished today's rows. I wish I had done this in a solid color. The only colors I had in sugar n cream are verigated. I am enjoying this and look forward to tomorrow's rows. 

Fran


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Obsessed: Just looked it up on MapQuest.com. Looks like Richardson Texas is about half an hours drive from Dallas and it's been real cold there according to the news. Dallas
> and environs aren't used to blizzard and other heavy snow conditions. According to Weatherunderground.com, it's around freezing there Tues nite around 7pm mountain time. Ann


i am about 42 miles north of Richardson, and we did not have rain or snow, we had pure sleet which turned into ice. our roads have been rough as we are not use to this kind of weather. can't speak for dreamweaver, but I think 70 is a good temperature. Coming from upstate New York, I am glad to not be in their weather.
this has been the longest cold weather we have had, and I've lived here since 1950. Watch weather for Syracuse area and so glad we aren't there, just feel sorry for my dairy farm cousins.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

p.s. the roads between richardson and Anna are straight highway so travel is easier, except - always has to be an exception, the road work just goes on and on.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just finished today's rows. I wish I had done this in a solid color. The only colors I had in sugar n cream are verigated. I am enjoying this and look forward to tomorrow's rows.
> 
> Fran


you answered one question I have and that is should I try this in solid or verigated. Since I don't do dish/washcloths, I am wondering if this pattern is to complicated for my first try. Guess I'll soon learn.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> you answered one question I have and that is should I try this in solid or verigated. Since I don't do dish/washcloths, I am wondering if this pattern is to complicated for my first try. Guess I'll soon learn.


This is a simple pattern. It only has Knit and Purl stitches. Once you knot dishcloths you will love making them becasue they are most times simple and fast


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> This is a simple pattern. It only has Knit and Purl stitches. Once you knot dishcloths you will love making them becasue they are most times simple and fast


thanks Chris for the words of encouragment. I pulled up yourlisting of 24 rows, but saw there will be 66 altogether, Ok, time to take an anxiety pill. LOL.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> I am doing both this one and the one that Chris originally posted the link to (2 rows per day only). Isn't it interesting that both have just ended with row 24? We will be finished with this one long before the other. Having fun. (I know what this one is.)


where is the other one with only 2 rows per day I would like to do both Please send me a link


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> where is the other one with only 2 rows per day I would like to do both Please send me a link


You just needed to read back through the thread for the comment on it - 
the other dishcloth link 
http://thedomesticdash.com/riddle-me-this-december/

Good luck


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Carole Murphy: I am in Pueblo Colorado, about 120 miles south of Denver or 35 miles south of Colorado Springs. If you look at any map, it is located right on the edge of the Sonoran desert. We get about 2 weeks of above 100 ° weather and about 2 weeks of below 0°. As far as I'm concerned, this storm system has used up all of this years cold. We didn't get too much snow, but really bitter. Staying warm as much as possible.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Carole Murphy: I am in Pueblo Colorado, about 120 miles south of Denver or 35 miles south of Colorado Springs. If you look at any map, it is located right on the edge of the Sonoran desert. We get about 2 weeks of above 100 ° weather and about 2 weeks of below 0°. As far as I'm concerned, this storm system has used up all of this years cold. We didn't get too much snow, but really bitter. Staying warm as much as possible.


yep, been through Pueblo many times, we use to go to Manitu springs every summer, camped out at the campgrounds right below the welcome to Manitu sign, a man named Murphy had it and gave wonderful "walking tour" talks each night. then the granddaughter wanted to go on the tour the next day. Oh, great memories. Loved all the great places to shop, the Christmas Store, the Pet Shop, the museum and book store in Colorado springs and last trip we found a great Yarn store with such wonderful prices.
Sadly my health doesn't let me travel much anymore but I have some great memories.


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, I've just realised that rows 12-24 are on the first page of this thread - I kept looking at the last page for updates, silly me. It is gone midnight here, but I'm just going to have to get my needles out and catch up ..... at least I haven't got an early start in the morning!!


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

ballyfinnane said:


> Thanks! Yes, I did make it. It is our own Dragonflylace's Winter's Mirage which she did for us on KP this time last year. It was my first lace project and now I am hooked on lace. Seems like I am getting hooked on mystery wash/dish cloths as well. Have 3 going on at the same time. Such fun!


Thanks for letting me know about Dragonflylace's pattern. I've just done a search and printed it off. I'm looking ofr a challenge and have some lovely cream laceweight, so I'll give it a go. Wish me luck :thumbup:


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Have fun, Finnyknit! Please post your progress and final progress. The Lace Party thread here would love to see it as well. :-D


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Do I have the whole pattern??????????

PATTERN:

CO 33 
Row1 k
row 2 knit
row 3 knit
row 4 knit
row 5 k2 p29 k2
row 6 and all even knit across
row 7 k2 p29 k2
row 8 knit
row 9 k2 p5 k19 p5 k2
row 10 knit
row 11 k2 p6 k17 p6 k2
row 12 knit
row 13 k2 p7 k15 p7 k2
row 14 knit
row 15 k2 p8 k13 p8 k2
row 16 knit
row 17 k2 p3 k1 p5 k11 p5 k1 p3 k2
row 18 knit
row 19 k2 p3 k1 p6 k9 p6 k1 p3 k2
row 20 knit
row 21 k2 p3 k2 p5 k9 p5 k2 p3 k2
row 22 knit
row 23 k2 p3 k3 p4 k9 p4 k3 p3 k2
row 24 knit

------------------------------------------------------------------------
NEXT PATTERN SET 12/13/2013

row 25 k2 p3 k3 p5 k7 p5 k3 p3 k2
row 26 knit
row 27 k2 p3 k4 p4 k7 p4 k4 p3 k2
row 28 knit
row 29 k2 p3 k2 p1 k2 p3 k7 p3 k2 p1 k2 p3 k2
row 30 knit
row 31 k2 p3 k2 p1 k2 p4 k5 p4 k2 p1 k2 p3 k2
row 32 knit


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Do I have the whole pattern??????????
> 
> PATTERN:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yuppers.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

None of us have the whole pattern yet - as there will be 66 rows that Christo is giving us in batches. The next rows are added at page 1 each time.
But yes you are up to date with what we have so far


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

OK I guess I have all the rows to date. My puter has been in the shop and it is hard to get behind. Thanks everyone.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

There is 32 rows or 66 posted. I am trying to post 6 rows a night. The pattern is updated each night on page 1 of this post. I give the date of the new rows. If at anytime you think you are confused or missing rows PM me. I will try my best to correct all the confusion


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

:roll: :roll: :roll: I live in a constant state of confusion. Just Kidding!!!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank You Chris for putting time into doing this for us! I love mysteries!


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> Thank You Chris for putting time into doing this for us! I love mysteries!


Ditto. This is fun and I'm getting done what I couldn't seem to squeeze in before, new dishcloths and washcloths. :-D


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris: I have done washcloths before and although they are easy, found them to be confusing. Thank you for putting it in context. You have a way of doing your rows in little
groupings and it's ever so much easier and enjoyable. Keep warm.
Ann


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Chris: I have done washcloths before and although they are easy, found them to be confusing. Thank you for putting it in context. You have a way of doing your rows in little
> groupings and it's ever so much easier and enjoyable. Keep warm.
> Ann


you are most welcome. I try to make things fun and easy


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> you are most welcome. I try to make things fun and easy


Yesterday you seemed to have a problem Chris. Did you get it solved? If not let me know if you need anything.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Yesterday you seemed to have a problem Chris. Did you get it solved? If not let me know if you need anything.


Yes I got it resolved.


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Chris, just wondering if you know how many KP members are following you with this mystery dishcloth pattern? It sure is something to look forward to.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sandy of CNY said:


> Chris, just wondering if you know how many KP members are following you with this mystery dishcloth pattern? It sure is something to look forward to.


I really have no clue. I wish I did know


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I really have no clue. I wish I did know


Me for one.


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in and really enjoying the creative mystery. Look forward to it everyday. Judy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have mentioned it on the ktp here on kp and I will see if any of the ladies are going to be doing it as well. Then I might have a start for a head count for you.


chriso1972 said:


> I really have no clue. I wish I did know


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

ballyfinnane said:


> Ditto. This is fun and I'm getting done what I couldn't seem to squeeze in before, new dishcloths and washcloths. :-D


Ditto. I love this I finally caught up as I couldn't get anything done yesterday, but now I'm finally ready for tonights rows.
Chris thank you for doing this. Karren


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I'm doing it. Caught up too .


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

I still need to do today's rows, but I will do them this evening as a way of relaxing before bed. it's been a heck of a day.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

so glad everyone is enjoying this. Wait till you are finished I think you will like the pattern.

Heads up for the next one you may want something in white, light blue or maybe even something with a sparkle about it.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm doing it. Its fun. Not caught up yet , though. I hope you do another one. I am a beginner knitter and am surprising myself at being able to follow a pattern and do this. yay!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am doing and and enjoying it very much Thank you CHris


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm hooked too! I have to do my rows each morning while I'm drinking my coffee, before I go to work! Thank you for taking time out of your day each day to do this for all of us! It's so kind of you.
Thank you for the heads up on what color will be nice for the next one, so we can make sure we have it on hand in time to start! This sure is fun!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

So far - looking pretty angelic 
it is actually a light coffee colour !
Loving it - thanks Chris


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Which page is more rows on??? I have through 32, but that is it.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Which page is more rows on??? I have through 32, but that is it.


You are up to date - Page 1 is where the rows are. Have to wait a few more hours for the next lot 
Cheers


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

flyssie said:


> So far - looking pretty angelic
> it is actually a light coffee colour !
> Loving it - thanks Chris


That strangely may look like an Heavenly Body

you never know it maybe a HORN


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I feel like Santa. I am giving everyone a gift each day LOL


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol! you are our international man of mystery. Just like Austin Powers, bet he doesn't knit though.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

new rows live now 12/14/2013


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

What is the yarn of choice for doing these. I am using sugar and cream, but not happy with it. Maybe because it is verigated. Any suggestions?

Fran


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I juar ordered Martha Steward Cotton Hemp. It was recommended for dish clothes


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally I think indented patterns show up better with a plain colour. I am just using the spare cotton I had to hand. Panda "Herron" 100% cotton with 3.75mm ndles - just a cheapy.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> What is the yarn of choice for doing these. I am using sugar and cream, but not happy with it. Maybe because it is verigated. Any suggestions?
> 
> Fran


I use Sugar & Cream, Peaches & Cream, and I love this cotton. I will be honest on pattern Dishcloths it is best to use a solid color. That is my opinion because it shows the pattern better. The variegated will work but the pattern may not show well


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pattern not showing up to good. Think I will go to walmart or Michaels tomorrow.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree I am using verigated and it isn't showing up as nice as others


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I usually use Peaches and Cream or Sugar and Cream but for this one I'm using a yarn made in China called Village Yarn Caribbean Cotton


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Pattern not showing up to good. Think I will go to walmart or Michaels tomorrow.


I know I can get the Sugar & cream or Peaches & cream at Wal-Mart for like $1.47 a ball. That is usually enough to make a dishcloth and still have some left over. I use the scraps to make mixed up cloths to use for my house and to clean with.

these cloths also make great wash rags as we call them in the south (washcloths)


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

problem for me is a walmart or yarn store is 50 miles away.......UGG no time to go there til after Christmas


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe a neighbour is making the trip pre Christmas ??


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> new rows live now 12/14/2013


Rows 33 - 39 on first page


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

What was the starting row for today. I lost my place :/


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Angelina Camille said:


> What was the starting row for today. I lost my place :/


Today - Start row 33 to row 38


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

flyssie said:


> Today - Start row 33 to row 38


for Saturday 12/14/2013


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am up to get ready for work, it is 15 degrees here and the snow is supposed to start this afternoon. I will have my coffee while knitting these rows and then get ready for work. I am also using a variegated yarn, but when I am finished with this one I will make one in a solid color. 12 hours of work today and I want to be knitting!
Thanks for the heads up Chris and I will definitely get some sparkly yarn for the next one! Have a Great Day Everyone!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris: travel carefully and enjoy your day
Ann


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just a tip with what to do with all these washcloths - 
I make thematic cloths in sets, two or three that are coordinated by design or color, frame them and give them as gifts. DIL has barnyard theme kitchen, so did barn, chickens, tractor etc. Especially good when you have no idea what to get.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Went to Walmart and got a beige peaches and cream because the verigated I was using I wasn't happy with. I also picked up 2 others, white and yellow just to be prepared. Who makes the sparkly?

Fran


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

They both look lovely - but the beige one certainly brings the pattern out much clearer. You are lucky now you will have 2 beautiful dishcloths when we finish.
Cheers - Flyssie


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am glad everyone is getting their dishcloths together. I am still on row 10 not had time to knit on it. I have to many things that I have to get finished.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

NEW ROWS LIVE for 12/15/2013


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have Hobby Lobby "I Love This Cotton" in a black with sparkle. I don't honestly remember if they had other colors with the sparkle in it.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> I have Hobby Lobby "I Love This Cotton" in a black with sparkle. I don't honestly remember if they had other colors with the sparkle in it.


Well I suppose that will work. I was thinking more on a white or blue what the next one.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I just started! I think it may be an angel. This is fun.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

So far, so good.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Lovely colour - you have caught up quickly


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I am on row 35, getting ready to do the ones for the 15th, love this mystery knitting, I am doing my in white, and angel is looking good, just saying


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

me too lol


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

12/16/2013 rows are live now


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

For the next dishcloth I think Chris suggested using something sparkly. I looked at Joanne's today and they did not have anything. Has anyone been able to find sparkly cotton yarn! Thanks.
I just did some research on the web and the Webs site, yarn.com, has a yarn called Louisa Harding Mila which has some sparkle in it. I am fortunate to live close by and will be in that area at the end of the week. 
Still, if anyone finds some at a different store, let me know.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

sandy127 said:


> For the next dishcloth I think Chris suggested using something sparkly. I looked at Joanne's today and they did not have anything. Has anyone been able to find sparkly cotton yarn! Thanks.


you can use sparkly I would suggest white or blue.
something light in color OK


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am still struggling on rows 5 and 6. heeee I am a true novice!!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Think Hobby Lobby has sparkly stuff


----------



## Luvtogolf (Dec 2, 2011)

Hobby Lobby has quite a variety in sparkle in "Love this cotton". It's very nice to work with and is really soft, especially good for a face cloth.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you Cristo, cloth complete, hoping you will continue with others. I have really enjoyed it.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you Cristo, cloth complete, hoping you will continue with others. I have really enjoyed it.


I have another one that I will do in a few days. I am giving every one time to finish this one.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you.M


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much Chris - it was fun and I now have a lovely Christmas dishcloth. I do hope you have also had time to complete your own.
Look forward to the next one, when ready.
Happy Christmas to you
Flyssie


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you so much Chris - really enjoyed this and cannot wait for the next one. Thank you again.
Mine looks the same as Maryann1701 as mine is also white


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Just finished mine with my morning coffee--before going to work. I did mine in yellow, and need to hurry up and find white or blue for the next one!!
Thanks again!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank You Chris! I really have enjoyed doing this a little
every day. Cannot wait for the next one!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Chris,
Just finished my this morning. Really enjoyed doing this. Found it very relaxing doing a few row a day. Looking forward to the next one. I have white and yellow. Also have a lot of verigated but won't use that for anything with a design. Not sure what to use them for. Thank you Chris.
Fran


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone have patterns for dishcloths using variegated yarn? I have Sugar & Cream Lava Lamp and Westport. I used variegated for the Angle and you can make out the body, but it is hard to see the wings. I will definitely be making another one in white. Thanks for any help!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Variegated cottons are nice for patterned dishcloths without pictures. (That sounds confusing - sorry) For example - You can just do a moss stitch all over or stripes of a couple of different stitches, or a diagonal garter stitch cloth.
Good Luck


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

flyssie said:


> Thank you so much Chris - it was fun and I now have a lovely Christmas dishcloth. I do hope you have also had time to complete your own.
> Look forward to the next one, when ready.
> Happy Christmas to you
> Flyssie


no I did not complete mine. still on row 10. I have to many things that I am trying to finish and running out of time


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Chris 
With your current burden stress - maybe you'll just have to settle for the satisfaction of all of the dishcloths we have made and your input to them.
Positive thoughts coming your way to get through your load in time.
Don't think about putting another of these projects up till you are uptodate - we don't want to pressure you further.
Take care
Flyssie


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

sandy127 said:


> Does anyone have patterns for dishcloths using variegated yarn? I have Sugar & Cream Lava Lamp and Westport. I used variegated for the Angle and you can make out the body, but it is hard to see the wings. I will definitely be making another one in white. Thanks for any help!


I will let you know we will be doing so dishcloths that you will want variegated yard for. I have one that is worked in short rows that we may just do. I have not decided yet


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

flyssie said:


> Chris
> With your current burden stress - maybe you'll just have to settle for the satisfaction of all of the dishcloths we have made and your input to them.
> Positive thoughts coming your way to get through your load in time.
> Don't think about putting another of these projects up till you are uptodate - we don't want to pressure you further.
> ...


I am not worried if I do the dishcloth or not. I am also do the one that is only 2 rows a day. I am working on my projects that people are paying for. then in my spare time I will make more dishcloths. I always have a dishcloth on needles I love to make them and they keep me from stressing


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Chris for putting a little mystery in our lives. This was perfect, just a few rows a day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris: Still working on the ending this morning. When you do put up the next washcloth will you be using this same site (mystery dishcloth) or will you have another? Thank you for your design. Takes a lot of time to put together.
Ann


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Chris: Still working on the ending this morning. When you do put up the next washcloth will you be using this same site (mystery dishcloth) or will you have another? Thank you for your design. Takes a lot of time to put together.
> Ann


I will be using this link for the next one. this is not my design it was a free one online. I will maybe tomorrow start the next dishcloth.


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

For some reason I can't get the last few rows. Can you post the entire pattern or tell me where to find it. I thought I bookmarked it but the elves must have done something with it.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

The pattern is on page 1


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

Never mind, when you complain then you find what you need. I have it now. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SueGulasky said:


> For some reason I can't get the last few rows. Can you post the entire pattern or tell me where to find it. I thought I bookmarked it but the elves must have done something with it.


Can you get it via this link (all 66 rows now)?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=4437899&t=221219

Whoops, I missed the posts following your question!


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

I really enjoyed this project. I got all my rows done in the morning, what a great way to start the day. I have some pale blue to start the next one.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

knittinz said:


> I really enjoyed this project. I got all my rows done in the morning, what a great way to start the day. I have some pale blue to start the next one.


Very pretty your knitting is nice and even. I finished mine but am disappointed in them because all I had was verigated yarn and they don't show up as nicely as solid colors. I ordered more cotton in solid colors so I will make this one again I will have lots of time after the Christmas holiday. 
This is a fun project........Thank you Chris


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

knittinz said:


> I really enjoyed this project. I got all my rows done in the morning, what a great way to start the day. I have some pale blue to start the next one.


Yours came our really nice with the blue.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

FYI - I did my washcloth is bright yellow. The design doesn't show up very well in bright colors. Better to go with muted colors Ann


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

Chris:
Thank you so much for the lovely Angel dishcloth. I finished mine today and am very happy with it. Hope you have a very Merry Christmas and look forward to your next project.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE 12/16/2013


Just to let everyone know I have attached the Angel Dishcloth pattern as an Attachment. You can find it available in 2 formats Word Doc and PDF. 

Also I have loaded the first 6 rows of the 2nd Mystery Dishcloth. I would suggest a solid color that is light. or a light color that may have a sparkle thread running through it. A variegated color I do not think will let the pattern show on this dishcloth. But, IF that is all you have, you can use it.

Cannot wait to see who guesses this DC first


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry but where is the second one started ? Anita


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

wilnita said:


> Sorry but where is the second one started ? Anita


oops sorry again found it ..

 Anita


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

wilnita said:


> Sorry but where is the second one started ? Anita


And I can't find the download


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Jocar it,s on 1st page


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Page one like the first one


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Oooh exciting - here we go again - Thanks Chris


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

the new one will be on the first page along with the documents for the first one. if you have question it is easier if you PM me thanks


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris: Thank you for starting another mystery cloth. That first one was fun. Ann


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anita: it's on page 1, where the other one was


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished mine too. I know orange is a Halloween color, but it was the only color I had that wasn't variegated.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris, this was fun. Like I needed another project! That being said, thanks for posting! Don't know what I'll use my angel for, really don't want to do dishes with him! Merry Christmas.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

well I know some people save them and sews them together to make an afghan


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Chriso, can't find the new cloth, I know its a mystery cloth, so "mystery" I can't find it. Love M


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

MaryAnn
Just go back to page 1 on this posting - like we did for the first one
Good Luck


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you flyssie


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks wonderful in white, Maryann. Tks, Chris for this fun knit. Four rows is plenty at a time. I have 2 mystery knits going and a little at a time is great.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

What is the other mystery knit you have going? Just interested. Thanks!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

All done!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I love the peach color. I will definitely have to get some.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

For the 1st Dishcloth, is Row 60 just a knit. I don't want to assume, but I think it is .


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, already? I may have to catch up tomorrow, so much to do. I didn't even knit yesterday aside from finishing up the dishcloth! LOL


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Maryannee said:


> All done!


Beautiful color and your knitting is so nice and even


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chriso,

Thank you so much for doing this. I can't send a pix. but they turned out nice. Will be mailed to my 3 yr old grand daugher as she loves to use them in the bath.
Will start the new one this afternoon.
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays.
Karren


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

Maryannee said:


> All done!


Here we go again! Round two ding! ding! 
Love the colour, and so very neat.  Plain really is the way to go, brings out the pattern just right.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

MzKnitCro said:


> For the 1st Dishcloth, is Row 60 just a knit. I don't want to assume, but I think it is .


Yes all even number row are knit.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thank You.



chriso1972 said:


> Yes all even number row are knit.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for #2 pattern. 
Oh, for anyone who was wondering about sparkley cotton, I found some at Walmart tonite. Same price as regular small ball, but did not notice any in light colors, all bright or dark with sparkley. Don't know how well they would work for washcloths. But Hobby Lobby has washable cottons 
Ann


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

wilnita said:


> I'm in thank you will get yarn tomorrow as I have tons of varigated and would like to mke solid colour. :thumbup: Anita


Here is mine Anita


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

other sde


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Any certain size needles for #2?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Linda C. said:


> Any certain size needles for #2?


I always use the one that your yarn suggest. It is usually 7 US or 4.5 mm


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Intriguing pattern for #2. Maybe a star tail?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Linda C. said:


> Any certain size needles for #2?


Probably not, but I generally use a size 7 for dishcloths.


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> What is the other mystery knit you have going? Just interested. Thanks!


www.thedomesticdash.com
2rows at a time. Fun


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Any size that suits your yarn/cotton.


Linda C. said:


> Any certain size needles for #2?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

ballyfinnane said:


> www.thedomesticdash.com
> 2rows at a time. Fun


http://www.thedomesticdash.com


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

buttons said:


> http://www.thedomesticdash.com


Thanks so much.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

When will there be more rows of the Mystery Dishcloth 2 be listed? I'm enjoying these Kals . I guess the first one right away but I was far behind, so I didn't say anything. When I get this one done I'll have to send picks..


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

buttons said:


> When will there be more rows of the Mystery Dishcloth 2 be listed? I'm enjoying these Kals . I guess the first one right away but I was far behind, so I didn't say anything. When I get this one done I'll have to send picks..


Rows are posted on page 1 usually late in the day for the next day. Today's rows through Row 18 were posted late yesterday.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> When will there be more rows of the Mystery Dishcloth 2 be listed? I'm enjoying these Kals . I guess the first one right away but I was far behind, so I didn't say anything. When I get this one done I'll have to send picks..


yes i will post rows 19 thru rows 24 later tonight. Funny part I do not even have times to knit the dishcloth. LOL. I bought yarn especially for this dishcloth maybe be able to catch up later this weekend.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> yes i will post rows 19 thru rows 24 later tonight. Funny part I do not even have times to knit the dishcloth. LOL. I bought yarn especially for this dishcloth maybe be able to catch up later this weekend.


 lol That usually sounds like me. I have two going, one is yours and the other from Riddle me this-December and I should be doing one in a yahoo Kal.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hmmm. Just finished row 24. Getting more mysterious by the row.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

#2 is curiouser...and curiouser.....hmmmmmm


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Hmmm. Just finished row 24. Getting more mysterious by the row.


That's good we all need a mystery LOL


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am using white. I started with size 7 needles but you could not see the pattern so I took it out and went to a size 5 . I still can't see the pattern. Not sure if is because I am using white or needle size. But I changed the needles size 2x. I guess I will see how it looks when I do the next group of the pattern. Might have to rip out and maybe try a different color. I have yellow. I don't think I will have enough left from the last dish cloth which was off white. Anyone else have this problem?

Fran


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> That's good we all need a mystery LOL


How many rows in all . Thanks Anita


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> I am using white. I started with size 7 needles but you could not see the pattern so I took it out and went to a size 5 . I still can't see the pattern. Not sure if is because I am using white or needle size. But I changed the needles size 2x. I guess I will see how it looks when I do the next group of the pattern. Might have to rip out and maybe try a different color. I have yellow. I don't think I will have enough left from the last dish cloth which was off white. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Fran


honestly it is still early to see much of a pattern


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

wilnita said:


> How many rows in all . Thanks Anita


60 rows


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bedtime for Bonzo here. Nite all if I don't see you before Monday.
Ann


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

I am wondering if it might be a snowflake - my pattern is coming up nicely on the white now we have done more. I am using 5.00mm needles for mine.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I was thinking maybe a honey bee.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am not sure why, but my cotton yarn said to use size 9 needles. I used white for the angel and it came out nice, but it is bigger then an average dishcloth. For the second dishcloth I am using a light grey and it is coming out nice. I can make out the beginning of the design really nice.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

We are all a buzz about the snow,
the design is all a flow.
will we see the the sun in the wings,
or will see glitter in the rings?
oh what a mystery we have,
in the dishcloth that Chris gave.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> We are all a buzz about the snow,
> the design is all a flow.
> will we see the the sun in the wings,
> or will see glitter in the rings?
> ...


LOL And you're a poet and didn't know it...I haven't seen snow in 14 yrs...only on tv. Actually, I miss it.only the snow and not the cold.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

buttons said:


> LOL And you're a poet and didn't know it...I haven't seen snow in 14 yrs...only on tv. Actually, I miss it.only the snow and not the cold.


We have ice...ugh!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

We have rain and near 50 deg. Really good flu and cold weather, not so nice for traveling. Flood watches are up. I plan on staying in and knitting most of the day.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Be safe $ warm gdhavens.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> We have ice...ugh!


Where are you in Michigan? I'm originally from Eastpointe and hubby is from Warren. We have a place in Mecosta. It is 30 mile NW of Soaring Eagles


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, Buttons, I will. To all, our weather has been so iffy and looks to be continuing this way. Please stay safe, at home and in travels.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

buttons said:


> Where are you in Michigan? I'm originally from Eastpointe and hubby is from Warren. We have a place in Mecosta. It is 30 mile NW of Soaring Eagles


We are in Grand Rapids. Much worse weather up in Mecosta. My sister lives close to Big Rapids. Soaring Eagle is a fun place.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Chris, I'm really luvin these dishcloths and the Christmas theme. Can hardly wait for all the rest. I am stumped regarding the #2. Anxious for more rows. Thanks, Cris and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

we had that place for 9 years and only been to soaring eagles once. were 25 minutes from big rapids. I love it up there but not in winter....lol


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

So everyone knows the last one and this one has a Christmas/Winter theme. I think the next 2 will have a valentine them so you may want to buy you some red and pinks. one of the dishcloths maybe a double knit type as well.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Valentine theme sounds nice, I just got some rose colored cotton so that will be perfect.
Everyone is talking weather, well we got 5 inches of snow yesterday. I still have to go out and clear my driveway and circle. I just can't get in gear, would rather stay in and knit and read today. LOL


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chris is it a Snowflake?
Karren


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> So everyone knows the last one and this one has a Christmas/Winter theme. I think the next 2 will have a valentine them so you may want to buy you some red and pinks. one of the dishcloths maybe a double knit type as well.


OOOH I would especially like a valentines theme, it's my birthday and I just love anything with hearts on it.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just finished up todays rows. Better than a chocolate fix - well, maybe not chocolate, but definitely not fattening.
Can't wait til the next day's instructions. Gets me on a
good track.
Thanks Chris for all the work.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Christmas tree / evergreen


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, I have to thank you very much for taking the time to do the mystery cloths, but I do hope you will continue until there are about 12 cloths, as I am doing them in acrylic yarn so I can make a blanket (I will call it my Christo blanket)in your honor, thanks once again


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Christmas tree / evergreen


I changed my mind after todays rows. I agree with Judy M


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Karren42 said:


> I changed my mind after today's rows. I agree with Judy M


Why would I have suggested white, blue or something sparkly for a Christmas Tree.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Keep every one in suspense


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> So everyone knows the last one and this one has a Christmas/Winter theme. I think the next 2 will have a valentine them so you may want to buy you some red and pinks. one of the dishcloths maybe a double knit type as well.


I have never done " double knit". Is it hard to do? Can't wait to learn that stitch. You- tube here I come.
I think I see a star.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm thinking a dove.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I know what it is but I'm not telling. Keep you all in suspense for now.


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Chris, just wondering? Are you enjoying leading us in the mystery dishcloths as much as we are doing them?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hope you are Chris. We're enjoying it tremendously.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I enjoy doing this. But, I have not made one single dishcloth. I have not had time.....LOL


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas Chris. Hope you are doing better. Prayers and love


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Since I knew what the dishcloth is I went and finished it. I'll have to wait to post it since Chris hasn't given you the other parts of the pattern yet, so I'll wait. 

Chris I didn't know you were ill. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> Since I knew what the dishcloth is I went and finished it. I'll have to wait to post it since Chris hasn't given you the other parts of the pattern yet, so I'll wait.
> 
> Chris I didn't know you were ill. I hope everything is okay.


Thanks I am doing well now. Just lots of health issues this year. I glad you knew the pattern. There is not many rows left on the pattern


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

There is total of 60 but I added 2 extra rows at the top and two at the bottom. Of, course I did it in Tan, not thinking ow what it was at the time. I'm trying to use up my left overs.

Hopefully you'll have a better 2014.


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the opportunity to participate. I've just started and will try to catch up this evening. Happy Holidays!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Holidays to everyone. Everyone thinks of this time of the year as giving. What everyone should think is that giving is a year around thing to do. That is why I decided to start this simple knit along. It is a way to share with people that I can only talk and share through the internet. So, many here comes from some many different life styles. But, we all have a single thing in common our love to knit (or crochet). I pray that everyone has a great holiday, a even better new year to come, and I pray that everyone learns to share even if it is only a smile. I have always said a smile will go along long way. A smile is like a laughing baby once you hear it laughing you want to laugh. Same way with a smile when you see one you have to smile back. Just remember to open your heart to love and share your life and fortunes with others. It only takes one kind action to set a good thing in motion. 

Happy knitting and Crocheting, May your lives be blessed and may always your needles be filled with love, laughter, kindness, joy, hope and of course yarn.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

buttons said:


> Since I knew what the dishcloth is I went and finished it. I'll have to wait to post it since Chris hasn't given you the other parts of the pattern yet, so I'll wait.


Thanks for not spoiling the surprise! I haven't started #2 yet - hope to get some yarn today that is appropriate.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Sparkling snow? LOL


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hush Judy..lol

We will not until its done.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Since I finish the cloth, I started knitting my DH a pair of slippers. I need help, please!!!! In fact these slippers:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-127276-1.html

After it shows row 1 & 2, it says to repeat these two rows until work measures about half the desired overall length, End by using the outside row, so that inside faces you as you begin toe rows.

What do they mean overall length, and the second part of my question is, what are they talking about the inside and outside row. Why could they put RS or WS rows. It got me confused.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

buttons said:


> Since I finish the cloth, I started knitting my DH a pair of slippers. I need help, please!!!! In fact these slippers:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-127276-1.html
> 
> ...


I think if you post this as a new topic, you will get more response from KPers. good luck


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Judy: I make lots of slippers like this. The wrong side (with the knits and purls) will have a row of knit that will become the sides of the slippers. That is the inside of the slipper. Always count the ridges on this side. On the knit side, you will end up with rows of knitting that will become the edges of the sole. 
Attaching link to the ones I make all the time.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cuffed-slippers
If you have questions, email me [email protected] Ann


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I did post it in main and got no response.It went in newest topics but never made it to the forum.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I sent it again. Lets see if I get answers this time. I hope. I think I sent it to the person who posted it and she never replied. Maybe that's why I didn't get an answer.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

buttons said:


> I did post it in main and got no response.It went in newest topics but never made it to the forum.


It usually takes a few days to make it to the forum.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

its been about 3 or 4 days now


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> its been about 3 or 4 days now


well it is in the main forum already has a few responses. you need to go back and look


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, I just seen it today. Thank you Chris. The lady that had the pattern contacted me today also. I thought maybe she went away for the holidays. That pattern just confused me a little. I think I got it now.


----------



## Jo-Anne Mula (Dec 23, 2013)

I have knit many many dish cloths in my life. For years and years, I couldn't figure why they were so desired. One day I was at someone's house,who had one that I had made long ago. As I wiped her counter, I was amazed at how well it scrubbed. Then I got it, and had several in my "gift box". From now on that's all I use. The pattern that I use is garter stitch with simple yarn over. It is quite mindless and you get in the "groove" quite quickly. Great for busying your hands to help anxiety. In the end you have so many dishcloths and gifts for future occasions. Everyone raves about such a simple thing. Look them up on Etsty, sold in sets. Let me know if you want pattern.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jo-Anne Mula said:


> I have knit many many dish cloths in my life. For years and years, I couldn't figure why they were so desired. One day I was at someone's house,who had one that I had made long ago. As I wiped her counter, I was amazed at how well it scrubbed. Then I got it, and had several in my "gift box". From now on that's all I use. The pattern that I use is garter stitch with simple yarn over. It is quite mindless and you get in the "groove" quite quickly. Great for busying your hands to help anxiety. In the end you have so many dishcloths and gifts for future occasions. Everyone raves about such a simple thing. Look them up on Etsty, sold in sets. Let me know if you want pattern.


Which ones are yours? There are so many shown and I don't have time to look through them all.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is 71 pages of dishcloths to go through from Ravelry. If you haven't joined, go ahead join. Its free. All these patterns are free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=dishcloths&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&craft=knitting&sort=best&photo=yes


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

My first yarn over today. And hurrah! I was able to do it. Thanks Chris for this fun way to improve my knitting. Merry Christmas !


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I honestly crochet more dishcloths than I knit. I am so much faster at crocheting. But I am building my knitting speed


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Christmas time to Chris and to all and may 2014 be one of joy and lots of knitting/crochet.
Flyssie


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello Chris, 

I just ran across your mystery this cost post. It looks like the mystery is over for the angel one, as it looks like all the instructions are there? Di you have a photo of the completed angel or a link to the picture?

Thanx and happy holidays. Nice to see a man working this craft. I'm assuming you're unemployed because of the downturned economy? What did you do when you had a job?


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

To everyone:
Have a happy, safe and warm Christmas and Holiday season
with lots of knitting.
Ann


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

That was supposed to be mystery dish cloth. Yikes, my android voice recognition fails me now and then and editing on this mini screen is difficult. So sorry for the inconvenience...


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Krosha: If you scroll through, you will see pix of the angel cloths different people have finished. They are lovely.
Ann


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Have a Wonderful Christmas Eve Chris!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Krosha: If you scroll through, you will see pix of the angel cloths different people have finished. They are lovely.
> Ann


Gr8, Ann, TY, a scrollin' l will go...

happy holidays


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am still struggling with the Angel dishcloth. This is the first time I have knitted and switched from knit to purl and back again. I have ripped out a lot, but I will get it done if it takes me until next Christmas.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Right this is helping me with putting up with my neighbor.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> I am still struggling with the Angel dishcloth. This is the first time I have knitted and switched from knit to purl and back again. I have ripped out a lot, but I will get it done if it takes me until next Christmas.


Angels look good any time of the year! Persevere!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Right this is helping me with putting up with my neighbor.


LOL WHY??


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I will. It is amazing how this helps to tune out the other situation. I worked on the dishcloth last night and I got tired and didn't put it down - dah mistakes, so I ripped it out to where another mistake was. One of these days I will be knitting a sweater.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Right this is helping me with putting up with my neighbor.


I was wondering the same thing. Hahahaha...


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Amazing how crocheting or knitting puts even the worst of situations in a new light.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe I should have called this KAL, The stress relief neighbor remover, brush up on knitting and new knitter learning knit a long LOL


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Maybe I should have called this KAL, The stress relief neighbor remover, brush up on knitting and new knitter learning knit a long LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mom:
Just remember as you do the angel cloth, or any cloth, do as Chris gave us the instructions, only focus on 6 rows at a time, that would be three with design and 3 knit. Then go to next 6.
Makes it a lot easier to follow the pattern. I originally tried to do washcloths just reading the whole instructions and got so frustrated I almost gave us. Chris' idea is so much more fun and stress free.
Have a happy happy and you will do fun and stress free.
Ann


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Ann. I shouldn't have continued when I was so tried last night, but one of these days I will let you all know that is done. Hopefully I have my rows right, but if not it will wash dishes just the same. All I had to knit this with was variegated yarn, but I have since purchased a skein of red. Next on the list is loom knitting. A lady I know makes them for chemo patients and she has designed and made so many adorable hats. Many people can use hats in cold weather or any time of the year.
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Is Chris' second cloth a "picture" of a poinsettia blossom?
Happy Holidays All, Mahalo


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well It is not a Poinsettia. Matter of fact the items is only visible for a short time. 

Merry Christmas to every one. I post 12 rows last night early I am going to post 6 more but I will leave them as separate post till after Christmas. 

I have had a major headache of a day here. Last minute shopping with my mother which is always a Christmas Blast ( joking a headache. to many crazy people running over you in the stores). I went to the mall this morning to get a last minute video game for the nephews and almost had 2 wrecks. a lady about rammed me head on. 

I will post the rows later after one last trip to the store forgot something LOL


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

And a very merry Christmas to you and yours, may you bring us plenty of joy in 2014 with more mystery cloths. Love M :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Chris I hope you have a great Christmas and I hope Santa leaves you lots of yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Looking forward to a new year and a new mystery cloth.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Earlier I posted a link about a daily dish cloth mystery pattern. Every one wanted me to do the same here so here is my shot at the mystery dishcloth.
> 
> The Website that I posted does 2 rows a day so I decided that I was going to do 4 rows a day because they are not that hard. IF at anytime it gets to be to much to handle I will decease the row amounts.
> 
> ...


MERRY CHRISTMAS Chris........I hope yoou have a wonderful day with your family and Thank you for all you do for us on here. I love these mystery cloths and I also am enjoying doing the friendship squares..........You are a very special person


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris: Sorry you had a bad day shopping. Am very happy you said you ALMOST had an accident. Blessings on you and your family. Enjoy and keep warm and keep knitting/crocheting.
Ann


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I finally took pictures of the two mystery dishcloths. and here they are:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Chris, this is why I send gift cards and I don't travels around the holidays. I would be a basket case or a drunk. The only place I go is to Walmart grocery shopping or to the doctors. Otherwise their is no way I'm going out. I hope you're okay and that things will be better for you tomorrow.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

buttons said:


> Well I finally took pictures of the two mystery dishcloths. and here they are:


Very nice. I made 2 angels and a snowflake and they are already gone! Christmas drop-bys got them. I will make more for me. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful Buttons. Very nice work


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad she didn't get you. It does get crazy out there.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Finished mine this morning. Off to michaels tomorrow to get yarn for next 2 wash clothes and for friendship squares. 40% off entire regular priced items. Merry Christmas everyone.
Fran


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine is also finished.

Merry Christmas everyone.

Stay safe.

Karren


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris: Thank you for starting cloth #3 for us. Will this be in a single color, or can we use variegated? Hope your get together with friends and family was everything you expected and you got lots of yarn in your stocking.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Chris: Thank you for starting cloth #3 for us. Will this be in a single color, or can we use variegated? Hope your get together with friends and family was everything you expected and you got lots of yarn in your stocking.


It has a design in the cloth but I think you may could use a variegated if the color way is not to far a part if you understand what I am trying to say


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Where is Cloth #3 posted at? Did I miss it?


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Buttons: It's back on page 1


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Chris. Got it.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

ok Thank you Chris. I got it. I looked for it earlier and past it right up.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> ok Thank you Chris. I got it. I looked for it earlier and past it right up.


Buttons so you and everyone knows. The update will always be on PAGE 1 of this post.

thanks


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Gee I'm not done with the first one yet. heeee


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Chris, can I change the border to match the others, ie. 4 rows knit, and 8 rows stocking stitch, as I will be sewing mine together to make a "Cristo blanket" and I want the borders to match. Thanks


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Chris, can I change the border to match the others, ie. 4 rows knit, and 8 rows stocking stitch, as I will be sewing mine together to make a "Cristo blanket" and I want the borders to match. Thanks


I suppose you can change the border that is left to you. I do think this cloth has a garter stitch all around it. you can PM if you wish


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Chris, can I change the border to match the others, ie. 4 rows knit, and 8 rows stocking stitch, as I will be sewing mine together to make a "Cristo blanket" and I want the borders to match. Thanks


What is a Cristo blanket?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

KroSha said:


> What is a Cristo blanket?


Criso's mystery cloth patterns made out of yarn to make an afgan, in honor of him I have called my afgan "criso's cozy" blanket


----------



## cmh46 (Jul 25, 2013)

Chris.....thank you for all your work for the KAL.....I love them and I so appreciate.....hope you had a great Christmas......


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful to have a blanket named after you Chris? You look like a cuddly bear so now you'll have a cuddly criso's blanket. I think that is so adorable of Maryann to come up with that. Love the idea. When you're done you'll have to take pics so we all can see it.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

buttons said:


> Isn't it wonderful to have a blanket named after you Chris? You look like a cuddly bear so now you'll have a cuddly criso's blanket. I think that is so adorable of Maryann to come up with that. Love the idea. When you're done you'll have to take pics so we all can see it.


Will do, Chris is giving up so much of his time for us.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes he is Maryann and he is worth the name of a blanket and much more. I appreciate the time he is giving us, as I think that is wonderful. Wish there were more men like him that knits and would be online as well. He sets the bar very high.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Geez! You ladies make me feel so special. It does not take much time to do this KAL. It would if I too the time and made the dishcloths as well. I have been so busy with people wanting scarves and hats. I am now working on orders and scarves and hats for next year. I am also trying to make up a bunch of them to take to trade shows and flea markets this year. I am also working on a business plan trying to open up a LYS in my area all we have is hobby lobby and walmart


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Chris, I wish you all the best in your "LYS" I wish I had a decent store near me, the LYS that I have to travel by car to, don't sell very much, I wanted a short cable circular needle and they only had one that seemed miles long. Best wishes, love M


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Geez! You ladies make me feel so special. It does not take much time to do this KAL. It would if I too the time and made the dishcloths as well. I have been so busy with people wanting scarves and hats. I am now working on orders and scarves and hats for next year. I am also trying to make up a bunch of them to take to trade shows and flea markets this year. I am also working on a business plan trying to open up a LYS in my area all we have is hobby lobby and walmart


Good luck Chris, with the LYS and all your endeavors. Just as the ladies stated you are a special person to take the time to do this KAL for us. You deserve great things.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That's wonderful Chris. I wish you the best of luck. How far are you off I-75? When we go to Michigan we always go through Tennessee. Maybe I can get hubby to stop in once you get your lys opened. I would have to drive 50 miles to LYS. All I have is Hobby Lobby, Michael's, Joann's and Walmart.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I75 is little over an hour west of me


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I75 is little over an hour west of me


when you get your shop open I hope you will have a web site so we can order from you. You will have some built in customers right here on this thread.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> when you get your shop open I hope you will have a web site so we can order from you. You will have some built in customers right here on this thread.


Well it will be a little while. So much to do. and You have to have enough money as well. Yarn is an expensive business.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great idea Chris. I wish you all the best in your lys future plans.

Woohooo I finally finished my Mystery cloth 2.


chriso1972 said:


> Well it will be a little while. So much to do. and You have to have enough money as well. Yarn is an expensive business.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

How far are you off of I 65? wWe go the back way also to Michigan.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope everyone is enjoying the new year cloth. I know this one is faster but only a week to do a 68 row cloth. I just updated it with 12 more rows. I also hope you noticed the ODD ROWS are only listed once. thanks


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Duh! I must be getting dense in my old age. There is no row
13. Is it a K row or do all the others come up one?
Ann


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Duh! I must be getting dense in my old age. There is no row
> 13. Is it a K row or do all the others come up one?
> Ann


All odd rows are KNIT


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Duh! I must be getting dense in my old age. There is no row
> 13. Is it a K row or do all the others come up one?
> Ann


Row 13 will be an ODD row so it will be a knit row


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

OK Thank you.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> OK Thank you.


Sorry I did not mean to confuse you. All the patterns are wrote that way usually. I have been typing in the non-printed rows for each post. But, I am a little lazy this week and since this is a fast paced cloth I decided to not type it out. If it helps for me to type it out I can


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

No need to go to all that trouble. Just as long as we know up front that all odd rows are knit, I'm good


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's an alternate idea for another "Chriso" blanket. Use the concept of the following pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-blanket

The inner squares can be expanded to just about any size, and Chris's mystery dishcloth patterns can be inserted into the blank square. As many different patterns as wanted can be used, all of one style (why?), all unique or some duplicated (as are the 3 different motifs in the original pattern).

You could end up with virtually any size blanket wanted from baby size to king size bed. And any theme, from mystery dishcloths, to seasonal to 12-months, etc.

What do you think, Chris? Maybe you could design your dish cloths to be all the same size for folks who want to assemble them into a blanket. Customers at your new and future LYS will ask you to do things like that.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I enjoy doing these patterns and wondering what their size and shape will be.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Here's an alternate idea for another "Chriso" blanket. Use the concept of the following pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-blanket
> 
> ...


Well I will be honest I do not even know if I am good enough to even to design a dishcloth. I still am not that great at reading and following charts.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Quick question. Should I from here on out post the number of cast on and number of rows(entire) when I start a new dishcloth so the ones that are making a blanket can adjust their borders?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Quick question. Should I from here on out post the number of cast on and number of rows(entire) when I start a new dishcloth so the ones that are making a blanket can adjust their borders?


yes! :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I also want to let every one know that some months we will not be knitting a square dishcloth. I will let you know in advance when that will occur. I am only doing the different shapes to give some variety in the dishcloths. I get tires of SQUARES.......LOL


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Krosha;thanks for the link, will be using this site, as from now until end of Jan I will only be making afgans. For the month of Feb, it will be something else, (who knows)


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

We are on page 28 already, and not a bitter word spoken, well done Chris for bringing the good out in us, maybe there is hope for all of us in 2014


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi maryann,

Yes, I ran across it by accident but saved because it looks so adaptable. Then I posted it here because I thought the dishcloth patterns lent themselves do this concept. Enjoy!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> We are on page 28 already, and not a bitter word spoken, well done Chris for bringing the good out in us, maybe there is hope for all of us in 2014


Shhhh We do not want to wake the dragon!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I know what the "picture" is going to be! I guessed it sooner than I usually do!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You made it very clear when you wrote out the pattern. Some people only read what they want to read.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

At least not yet linda. I know what it is too but not say anything.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well the 3rd cloth is just a spacer cloth. Had to have something to do between Christmas and the next holiday. New Years is next. Then MLK day have no clue what kind of cloth you could make for that holiday. then Valentines is coming up. SO, I think January will be dedicated to Valentine's day. Then Easter, Mother's day, Father's day, independence day(USA), etc. If any other country has a holiday they want to share with me, I will try to include it in the dishcloths as well.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

That is because you are special Chris


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

St Patrics Day Chris.........Green with Shamrocks


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well it will be a little while. So much to do. and You have to have enough money as well. Yarn is an expensive business.


OK I feel dumb but what is LYS LOL


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> We are on page 28 already, and not a bitter word spoken, well done Chris for bringing the good out in us, maybe there is hope for all of us in 2014


I agree 100%


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> OK I feel dumb but what is LYS LOL


L. Local. Y. Yarn. S. Store


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL I sould have known


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hmmm.....Interesting, but still have not figured out what
it is. Numbers? Letters? Keeps me on my toes to figure out the mystery. Thanks


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

MYSTERY DISHCLOTH UPDATE:

I have decided with the next Mystery Dishcloth I am going to change the game up a little. To make it more interesting and to make people want to send mt private guesses, I am doing this. The people who sends me a private with what the dishcloth is and guesses correctly, I am going to give them a gift. The gift will be a email complete copy of the Dishcloth. They can go ahead and make the dishcloth and be ahead of the rest. the only thing is YOU CANNOT POST A PICTURE OF THE CURRENT DISHCLOTH TILL EVERYONE HAS THE COMPLETE PATTERN.


How does everyone like this Idea?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

That's fine, but if we guess correctly we will have to wait longer for the next mystery cloth, cause we can run the cloth up in an hour or so, regards M


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

Great idea, we appreciate your talent and willingness to share it with us.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> That's fine, but if we guess correctly we will have to wait longer for the next mystery cloth, cause we can run the cloth up in an hour or so, regards M


Well You do not have to knit it all at once. Geez be normal. And not a knitting genie


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Well Chris, I don't have WIP, or UFO when I have a pattern, I go for it. Lol


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds good to me Chris. That's even better. LOL, that's being normal a knitting genie.I have 3 wip and I still stay caught up on the dishcloth.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chris,

I think you had a fantastic idea. I'm in. I love the knitting genie. LOL


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

I have great news. I am going to start another knit along in January that will still be dishcloths but they will all be of the 50 states of America. I will give you the pattern and will offer a suggestion on the color according to what the state flag, bird, flower and at the end we can sew them together and have a nice state afghan or blanket. The good part about this KAL is that you will not have to use cotton unless you want too. I have already notices that most of the blocks are 37 x 58 and the largest is 38 by 60. I have not figured out how to make the blocks all match yet. you may have to crochet a border around them to make them all match in size. I will keep you posted on the new KAL as soon as I have it ready


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

That will make a great afghan. How exciting.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wonderful and it will become a keepsake


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

You will have to carry on without me, as I don't live in your part of the world, don't get me wrong, but the flags don't do anything for me, I have plenty cloth patterns to work off, some will be a mystery to me as my printer did not come out dark enough, so only have the pattern. Enjoy


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> You will have to carry on without me, as I don't live in your part of the world, don't get me wrong, but the flags don't do anything for me, I have plenty cloth patterns to work off, some will be a mystery to me as my printer did not come out dark enough, so only have the pattern. Enjoy


Why don't you just make them as dishcloths then instead of making a afghan. You do have friends that live all over the united States don't you? If you say no , never mind.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Buttons; I have no body overseas, and I live in S.Africa, sorry


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You know what I mean. I wasn't being disrespectful to you. I was just saying that is what you could do. Hate to see you not be in the kal, that's all.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> You will have to carry on without me, as I don't live in your part of the world, don't get me wrong, but the flags don't do anything for me, I have plenty cloth patterns to work off, some will be a mystery to me as my printer did not come out dark enough, so only have the pattern. Enjoy


 same here will check them out but will not be making all of them. good idea tho

:thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

buttons said:


> You know what I mean. I wasn't being disrespectful to you. I was just saying that is what you could do. Hate to see you not be in the kal, that's all.


NO HARD FEELINGS, I WILL BE WATCHING FROM THE SIDELINES


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Maryann maybe Chris could PM you with the main feature of each cloth as we get to them. We have lots of states here with birds, flowers, trees that might be interesting for you to make.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Anne; I will still be checking in from the sidelines, incase one takes my fancy


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

OK Maryann that would be nice. Wouldn't want you to run off


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well all of the cloths have just the shape of the state with it abbreviation. I also have 5 of the Canadian Territories as well. If for some reason you do not wish to make that KAL I will not be mad at you. It was just an idea I had. I cannot please every single person with everything I do here. I can see if I can find other forms of KALs to do as well.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You're so wonderful Chris. Thank you for putting on these KAL's. I'm sure everyone appreciates them. I know I do.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

There is new rows posted. So far only one person had guess what this cloth is correctly. I think the rest knows but are just not guessing


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds like a great project Chris you are so creative......I love it



chriso1972 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I have great news. I am going to start another knit along in January that will still be dishcloths but they will all be of the 50 states of America. I will give you the pattern and will offer a suggestion on the color according to what the state flag, bird, flower and at the end we can sew them together and have a nice state afghan or blanket. The good part about this KAL is that you will not have to use cotton unless you want too. I have already notices that most of the blocks are 37 x 58 and the largest is 38 by 60. I have not figured out how to make the blocks all match yet. you may have to crochet a border around them to make them all match in size. I will keep you posted on the new KAL as soon as I have it ready


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I feel so dense, I finally figured it out. LOL Very good Chris.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

The final rows of the Mystery Dishcloth are posted. By now everyone should know what the pattern is. I will not be posting anymore dishcloths till after the New Year. We have 12 months of holidays to bring some every exciting dishcloths to the mystery knit-a-long. I will also be introducing some new techniques to the KAL. I have plans to make some of the dishcloth to have a shape and some will be double knitted if all works out.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank Chris, you are a star


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank Chris, you are a star


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy New Years Chris


Thank you for ending 2013 with a bang. Looking forward to starting the New Year off right. I enjoyed the KALs with you and everyone else.

I wish everyone a Happy New Years. I'm just glad that 2013 is over. Too much went wrong for this year.

Haow many people are in the KAL?


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you it's been a pleasure knitting with you and all the group Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy and Wealthy 2014 New Year Anita :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wonder how many are doing the Kal. Does any one have any idea? Very curious.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I think that would be hard to tell, but interesting


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have no way to know how many are doing the KAL. I wish I knew. maybe I can find away to have people to sign a webpage or something. I may create a Facebook page for the new year and have people that is doing the KAL like the page or something


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I think a FB page is the only way to tell, good idea


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I'm doing it. Did the first 1, in the process of the 2nd.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy, Joyous New Year to all. May peace and good will reign on earth this year for all people.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I have no way to know how many are doing the KAL. I wish I knew. maybe I can find away to have people to sign a webpage or something. I may create a Facebook page for the new year and have people that is doing the KAL like the page or something


Not everyone uses Facebook so the count will still be off.

Are you talking about the 12 inch squares KAL or the dishcloths?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Not everyone uses Facebook so the count will still be off.
> 
> Are you talking about the 12 inch squares KAL or the dishcloths?


this is for the Dishcloth.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well if you use face book here is the link to the page for the Mystery Dishcloth KAL. you can go there and like the page. if you do not use Facebook then please email me and I will make a list on the Facebook page of who is in the KAL and not on Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/KPMysteryDishcloth


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

says no link available


----------



## KnitPicker421 (Dec 11, 2013)

There's no link for the fb page and I couldn't find it searching Facebook either! I finally figured out what it is n ran out of yarn!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I got onto the face book site via my black berry.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/KPMysteryDishcloth


wilnita said:


> says no link available


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/KPMysteryDishcloth

You added the s after http Chris.

I got in.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

wilnita said:


> says no link available


Try a Copy and Paste or what I did was highlight the address and right clicked and open in new tab.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

got thank you :thumbup: Anita


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm behind, but I want to join in the fun!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Chriso - regarding the states squares to be made into an Afghan, in my opinion, it would be better that you start out right by making all of the squares the same size. Trying to adjust the measurement of each square by changing the size of the crocheted edging will make the squares look wonky when assembled. Just saying...


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

When you start the "state" squares, start off with your own state, that would only be right.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

We would already know what it is, if he starts with his state.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

That's fine, its only one state, out of how many, (you do know he's the boss) Lol


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

He is kind enough to do this for free, taking a lot of his time. Let's stop complaining and just do what you want or not.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I had to rip out my Angel dishcloth AGAIN! heeee I will keep trying.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

SueGulasky said:


> He is kind enough to do this for free, taking a lot of his time. Let's stop complaining and just do what you want or not.


Who is complaining, I havnt read of any complaints, we have gone 32 pages of compliments, so nobody better start.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> I had to rip out my Angel dishcloth AGAIN! heeee I will keep trying.


Just take one row at a time, mark each row off, and you will get there eventually. Keep at at, its worth the end product, love M


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I had to rip out my Angel dishcloth AGAIN! heeee I will keep trying.


Is there something we can help you with?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe he could use volunteers to make their state a given size - 12 x 12? I volunteer for Washington state.

If Chris could supply volunteers with their state pattern, then we could each work out the sizing for the square and send it to Chris and he could decide how he wanted to send the patterns out.


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice suggestion


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I know I tend to try to many rows at a time. I will get this thing done if it takes me all next year. heeee


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Maybe he could use volunteers to make their state a given size - 12 x 12? I volunteer for Washington state.
> 
> If Chris could supply volunteers with their state pattern, then we could each work out the sizing for the square and send it to Chris and he could decide how he wanted to send the patterns out.


Most of the block are about the same. I will supply the entire pattern one each week on Monday. Then if you want to change the size you are more than welcome to. Most of the cloths will be the same and the few that are bigger will match the others. The only thing I see is that you would not be able to place the squares in alphabetical order

I have also not decided if I am doing the states or not yet. I want to but I would also like to include other countries. So, I may end up doing something different. I will let you know soon


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Most of the block are about the same. I will supply the entire pattern one each week on Monday. Then if you want to change the size you are more than welcome to. Most of the cloths will be the same and the few that are bigger will match the others. The only thing I see is that you would not be able to place the squares in alphabetical order
> 
> I have also not decided if I am doing the states or not yet. I want to but I would also like to include other countries. So, I may end up doing something different. I will let you know soon


What are you going to supply once a week on Monday? Is this part of the 12 inch square? dishcloth?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Judy M said:


> What are you going to supply once a week on Monday? Is this part of the 12 inch square? dishcloth?


This will be a total new KAL. I was going to do the 50 states of the USA but I have not decided yet. SO many says they do not want to because they are not in the USA so I am deciding and will let everyone know soon.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> This will be a total new KAL. I was going to do the 50 states of the USA but I have not decided yet. SO many says they do not want to because they are not in the USA so I am deciding and will let everyone know soon.


Thank you


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Whatever you decide Chris is fine with me. I just want to enjoy it with you and all the others that will be joining us. I feel that you have done a great job so far.and it has been fun.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have looked at the State block most of the blocks are 37 X 57 some of the blocks are 38 wide and some are 57, 58 or 59 long. I think on some of them you could leave the extra stockinette rows out of the pattern and the ones that are 38 I think you could lose one of the stitches each round. or you could make them all 38 wide. we will figure it all out.

I have figured it out I will be doing 2 KAL at the same time one will be the USA states and the Other will be countries of the world. I think this will work


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That would be good too. I like that idea.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great Idea Chris you have come up with some awesome ideas Thank you 



chriso1972 said:


> I have looked at the State block most of the blocks are 37 X 57 some of the blocks are 38 wide and some are 57, 58 or 59 long. I think on some of them you could leave the extra stockinette rows out of the pattern and the ones that are 38 I think you could lose one of the stitches each round. or you could make them all 38 wide. we will figure it all out.
> 
> I have figured it out I will be doing 2 KAL at the same time one will be the USA states and the Other will be countries of the world. I think this will work


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Could you start a new link since this one is getting so long? Might be easier to keep up with - in fact maybe one link for each dishcloth.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Could you start a new link since this one is getting so long? Might be easier to keep up with - in fact maybe one link for each dishcloth.


This link will still be the Mystery Dishcloth. The other 2 will be new links.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris I was watching the chat about the "ugly" sweater. The lady who is going to be their leader? was talking about using the buddy list for some kind of voting or whatever they are doing. As far as possibly trying to keep track of how many are doing your cloths, maybe that would be a way to keep track. Probably have to check with admin or something. Ann Nite all


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

chriso. 
I think you should decide what you would like to do and we can all decide what we will do.You are making this so much work for yourself ,I'm sure we would all like this to be a fun thing for you :thumbup: Anita


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

wilnita said:


> chriso.
> I think you should decide what you would like to do and we can all decide what we will do.You are making this so much work for yourself ,I'm sure we would all like this to be a fun thing for you :thumbup: Anita


I agree with Anita. You will have so much work doing this for us, you won't have time to work on any projects yourself!
I don't think I'm personally interested in doing states or countries. I think it's more fun with just random projects like the first 3 you have done, and that's probably easier for you, than having to try to work out the other....Just my humble opinion.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

While making the third dishcloth I was guessing for a long time what the pattern could be. Finally, almost towards the end, I figured it out! I used a light blue cotton this time, thinking the pattern would show up better, but I still think it is hard to see. How do you decide which color cotton to use, so the pattern will be visible? Thank You again Chris, I am having a lot of fun making the dishcloths!


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Chris, when are you going to post the latest dishcloth pattern in a word document for us. Thank you for undertaking this big project for all of us to enjoy.
Fran


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Linda C. said:


> I agree with Anita. You will have so much work doing this for us, you won't have time to work on any projects yourself!
> I don't think I'm personally interested in doing states or countries. I think it's more fun with just random projects like the first 3 you have done, and that's probably easier for you, than having to try to work out the other....Just my humble opinion.


I am continuing this KAL as well the other two knit along should be easier because I will only be posting once a week.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE: 

I HAVE DECIDED TO NOT DO THE OTHER 2 KAL FOR NOW. 

I how every will give the website link for the state block to whomever wants the link. All you have to do is PM and I will be happy to supply the link. I can also give you the country link as well. 

I am sorry I got everyone hope up but after several emails and some complaints I have decided to just do this one Dishcloth KAL and I will maybe try a different KAL that might please more people. 

I really try to make things simple, easy and fun. However, it is really hard to find something that everyone can agree on.

I think I may end up doing a knitted afghan KAL but I am looking for other block patterns to use in it. 

I also have a swap going on that is a major royal pain in the DAIRY-AIR as my grandmother would say (I cleaned that up a little).

IF ANY ONE HAS A SUGGESTION PLEASE email me only DO NOT POST IT HERE. I am also looking for other dishcloth patterns that involve double knitting or other forms of color work. I have never used a chart so if it is a chart send it to me early so I can try to write the pattern out. 

I know I am doing thing that some have never did and I really wanted this KAL to be a learning experience for new and old knitters a like.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Chris I am happy that you have made your decision. I was worried about all the work you were putting into all and thought some issues might arise.

If you just continue the dishcloth knit a long I am totally in for that.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, but if these cry babies don't like what you decide then they don't need to do the KAL. You are giving up your time and dedication to do the KAL so we all can have fun and all they want to do is cry and complain. Then do your own KAL. Shame on them and they know who they are. Can't have no fun without complainers.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

... "crybabies" ... ?

Even when you believe yourself to be on the high side of the moral road, name calling isn't productive.

Happy New Year


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well if I had to have my opinion crybabies would not be the word but I shall be nice. I just thought with my one swap that is a MAJOR HEADACHE and with this KAL I did not want to start another KAL at this time. I love the KALs but I am thinking I may want to do a CAL in the future since I can crochet faster than I can knit. 

But right now this is it. the only Difference this coming year I am going to be posting more row each night than before because I have so so so many patterns that I want to share. 

Happy Knitting


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Chriso
Thanks you sounds good to me... go for it .. Happy New Year to you and all
Anita


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Chris for getting us started on another cloth.

Have a happy and safe New Year/New Year's celebration 
all. Take care all.
Ann


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

It sounds great Chris. Just let us know.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Chris, I think you should do what you want. If someone doesn't like it they don't have to do it. You could never make everyone happy.

Fran

Happy New Year.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EAST COAST USA!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR from the West Coast Canada
Anita


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy New Year from the Northwest.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Happy New Year from the South West part of VA


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

What color are you using for the next dishcloth?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy New Years from the South East part of Florida


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> What color are you using for the next dishcloth?


I was at Michaels today and bought red, blue and another color. Haven't desided which color yet.
Michaels has great sales today and tomorrow. I got about $40 worth of yarn for $22. Felt like I won lotto.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

We shopped Fabric Depot near Portland and I got a lot of yarn for squares and dishcloths. Also bought a hand held steamer marked down to $15, which was originally $59.99.
Haven't tried it so not sure how I'll like it. Bought some patch pockets, another circular needle and some ribbon, too. Spent $71.00


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yesterday Joannes had 40% off all yarn. Then had coupon. Great sales here. Happy New Year. Ann in southern Colorado


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

I have looked and looked and can't see a color recommended for the new (January) dishcloth. I'm not sure if I'm overlooking it or not. Is this the one that pink or red was suggested? Thanks!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Linda C. said:


> I have looked and looked and can't see a color recommended for the new (January) dishcloth. I'm not sure if I'm overlooking it or not. Is this the one that pink or red was suggested? Thanks!


I was just looking for it also. Maybe Chris didn't suggest a color. I am going to look again, if I find it I will let you know.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> I was just looking for it also. Maybe Chris didn't suggest a color. I am going to look again, if I find it I will let you know.


I for some reason........think he said Red


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> I for some reason........think he said Red


me 2 or maybe red or pink


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

On page 21 Chris says about red or pink and Valentine theme, so I guess I'll look for one of those colors. It doesn't really make a difference, but I guess if it's a heart, I'd like it to be pink or red! 
Thanks!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

This pattern, more an likely is done with a solid color. Chris would have stated otherwise.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

OK Ladies.....The theme is VALENTINE....You can use any color you want.

I suggested pink or Red. This is suppose to be just some fun. If you are anti-valentine then you could use purple or black. You could use a variegated yarn on this one if you want to but I will be honest unless it is a striping yarn the variegated yarns do not show the patterns well. 

BY ALL MEANS JUST HAVE FUN......


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you very much. Mine will be in light Blue as I haven't been anywhere to get red or pink. Its been raining pretty good here and I don't drive in it. It literally when it rains, it pours and you cannot see.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi I'm in!! I see there are 36 pages going here.. I see at the top of this post page 1 that you have January 2014 so I will start there and in my spare time pick up the others listed and make those as well ...


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in again. I found some Rouge Red. I found it at Walmart. I'm just trying to get caught up now. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic New Year.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Chris and everyone, just remembered that Chris mentioned doing this quite a while back. Glad I remembered and thank you Chris for all the work you are doing. Been reading through the pages and seems like everyone is having fun so I am joining in. Have my Rose Pink ready and am starting now.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Chris I think I'll start and try to catch up. Working on a cowl and boot cuffs, need to number cuff and take pics so they can be ordered. Thanks for doing class. I just happened upon a comment. Misty mama


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE: so you will already know that the month of FEBRUARY you may want to get some pastel colors purples, lavenders, yellow etc.

Also for the next cloth after this one you will most likely need 2 colors make sure you have a dark and a light color such as red and white black and pink only suggestions 

thanks


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> UPDATE: so you will already know that the month of FEBRUARY you may want to get some pastel colors purples, lavenders, yellow etc.
> 
> Also for the next cloth after this one you will most likely need 2 colors make sure you have a dark and a light color such as red and white black and pink only suggestions
> 
> thanks


This is such a great idea you are the greatest


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I HAVE DECIDED TO NOT DO THE OTHER 2 KAL FOR NOW.
> 
> ...


Chris

I think when you do this its a great idea you cannot please everyone, if they want to do it they will-- please I feel so grateful for you for keeping the fun in knitting...


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok so I'm straight use red for the mystery one correct?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great fun idea Chris.

Thanks.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I know what it is and I have mine done already. Good Luck ladies and enjoy. Now I can get busy getting my pastel colors ready. Plus I'm on another KAL as well.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Misty Mama said:


> Ok so I'm straight use red for the mystery one correct?


yes you can use red


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, darn the design is not centered. Guess I get to ribbit, ribbit, ribbit. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Oh, darn the design is not centered. Guess I get to ribbit, ribbit, ribbit. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Or will there be something in that upper left corner?

Ouch I don't have any pastels.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Yay. I,m caught up... Finished a hat for a order and still working on a pair of boot cuffs.... Didn't have red but orange which is fine DIL to be fav color is orange...I knew 2014 was going to be a good year!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Chris,
I have just seen this on KP. Have written out the pattern so far so I can start it tonight. I love dishcloths and doing a mystery one or two is even better. Thanks for doing this. Are you going to do this more often?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Are there details somewhere for starting the Jan myst cloth? If so,could someone post which page it starts on?

Thanks


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Are there details somewhere for starting the Jan myst cloth? If so,could someone post which page it starts on?
> 
> Thanks


The Mystery cloth and all the cloth past and present will be on the first page of this link


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Hi Chris,
> I have just seen this on KP. Have written out the pattern so far so I can start it tonight. I love dishcloths and doing a mystery one or two is even better. Thanks for doing this. Are you going to do this more often?


We will be doing one Mystery Dishcloth after another until I grow tired of doing them. I have a whole year plan for right now. Matter of fact I have over 2+ years of dishcloths that we can do this forever. LOL


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> We will be doing one Mystery Dishcloth after another until I grow tired of doing them. I have a whole year plan for right now. Matter of fact I have over 2+ years of dishcloths that we can do this forever. LOL


Great, Chris. Looking forward to that. :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> The Mystery cloth and all the cloth past and present will be on the first page of this link


Ahhh...thanks, Chris


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I can't find the first three pattern . They seem to have been deleted or overwritten.Are they archived somewhere?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Are there details somewhere for starting the Jan myst cloth? If so,could someone post which page it starts on?
> 
> Thanks


They all start on Page 1 - Scroll down for any that you might have missed.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Chris, you have inspired me to try one myself.
We don't seem to make them in the UK but I had one in a swap packagae & I love it!! 
Thanks again ;o)


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Judy M said:



> They all start on Page 1 - Scroll down for any that you might have missed.


Thanks, Judy,

I thought I did that but I must have overlooked something. Will check again.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, duh, THERE it is! I had to minimize my android screen and move it over to the left to see the downloads. I was looking for inline notations on the left like #4. Hahahaha...


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

lexiemae said:


> Thanks Chris, you have inspired me to try one myself.
> We don't seem to make them in the UK but I had one in a swap packagae & I love it!!
> Thanks again ;o)


Well I am glad you decided to join us and make them for your self


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

Ladies and Gentlemen just a quick note so everyone knows. The patterns that I am using are not my patterns. I have permission to use the patterns for this KAL. The Patterns are free over the internet and if you search for them you can find them. You are allow to make the dishcloth for yourself or you can make them and give them as gifts. The one that I am using from Kathy we can make and give but we cannot SELL them. If you wish to sell them you will have to contact me and I will give you the designers information and he/she will have to grant you permission to sell his/her pattern. 

Thanks
Chris 
and as always Happy Knitting


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Chris, this is so great. Kudos to you for running the KAL. Could this be a Snowman?!? I am caught up and love that you put several rows at a time. Makes me stick to my commitment of following the KAL. Thanks again, you rock!!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris: I thought I would knit along and see what each design is and then decide. My idea is to make sets of three or four themed and give them to my knitting challenged friends. e.g.(St Pats Day, 4 of July, Thanksgiving, Christmas)


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Chris: I thought I would knit along and see what each design is and then decide. My idea is to make sets of three or four themed and give them to my knitting challenged friends. e.g.(St Pats Day, 4 of July, Thanksgiving, Christmas)


Well all my dishcloths will follow a holiday theme. we are doing valentine right now. then St. Patrick's day. Easter, etc


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Yay! Have I missed the rows 37 and on?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Misty Mama said:


> Yay! Have I missed the rows 37 and on?


NO! Rows 1 through 44 are posted they are on page 1


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello Mr. Chris! How is your other projects coming along? Did you ever get caught up with everything as you don't have much time.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> Hello Mr. Chris! How is your other projects coming along? Did you ever get caught up with everything as you don't have much time.


NO! I have started the last square 6 times and have ripped it out. I have not started it again yet. I am sick right now with a bad cold that is trying it best to get into my lungs which I am fighting to stop it from doing that. I will get it finished I hope on time if not I will just be a few days late


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> NO! I have started the last square 6 times and have ripped it out. I have not started it again yet. I am sick right now with a bad cold that is trying it best to get into my lungs which I am fighting to stop it from doing that. I will get it finished I hope on time if not I will just be a few days late


Chris, you make sure you get yourself better. We can wait a few days for your posting.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> NO! I have started the last square 6 times and have ripped it out. I have not started it again yet. I am sick right now with a bad cold that is trying it best to get into my lungs which I am fighting to stop it from doing that. I will get it finished I hope on time if not I will just be a few days late


Oh my. I hope you're feeling better soon. You need to take care of yourself first then worry about those squares. My sil just got over double phmemonia (I can't pronounce it further more spell it, lol)and Broncitis. so please take care of yourself and don't over do it.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I like your avatar Hennelore.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

buttons said:


> I like your avatar Hannelore.


Than you. All my loves put together. Sorry I just had to correct the spelling of my name. Force of habit. Don't be offended please.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Thank you. All my loves put together. Sorry I just had to correct the spelling of my name. Force of habit. Don't be offended please.


I think I spell it wrong. I just have a electric fireplace. and its going top be cold tonight and then its getting colder this week. Down in the mid 30's. That's cold for us Floridians. Its a good thing I took down all my Christmas lights today.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I am in Tennessee and it is suppose to be -2 here tomorrow night. I think I will freeze


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> NO! I have started the last square 6 times and have ripped it out. I have not started it again yet. I am sick right now with a bad cold that is trying it best to get into my lungs which I am fighting to stop it from doing that. I will get it finished I hope on time if not I will just be a few days late


When do you feel is the best time of your day? Try beginning it then.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe we could swap. We have about 25C and humidity with it. I personally prefer the colder weather. I even enjoyed the snow last year when I was in Canada with my daughter. Keep safe and stay as warm as you can.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Maybe we could swap. We have about 25C and humidity with it. I personally prefer the colder weather. I even enjoyed the snow last year when I was in Canada with my daughter. Keep safe and stay as warm as you can.


Oh heck Hannelore, I love the snow but not the cold. That is why were in Florida. Were in Michigan for the summers. When it does get that cold, I don't go out. I hibernate like the bears.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I am in Tennessee and it is suppose to be -2 here tomorrow night. I think I will freeze


Now that is cold. I use to live in Minot, North Dakota and my last winter there it got down to 125 below zero with the wind chill factor. So I know what cold is. The true Floridians wouldn't know what to do, if it got that cold here.

Well I hope you feel better soon Chris. Take two aspirins and drink a lot of fluids. Make sure you get plenty of rest.

I was up and down a later a zillion times today, taking all my Christmas lights down. I'm whooped, so off to bed I go.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

buttons said:


> Oh heck Hannelore, I love the snow but not the cold. That is why were in Florida. Were in Michigan for the summers. When it does get that cold, I don't go out. I hibernate like the bears.


Nice to know that there are some other people who love the snow besides me. Most of my friends here in Australia think I am mad when I want to fly overseas during their winter.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Double hearts very nice anita


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Nice to know that there are some other people who love the snow besides me. Most of my friends here in Australia think I am mad when I want to fly overseas during their winter.


lol. I love the snow. Like I said its the cols I cannot take.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chris, rest and take care of yourself. We can wait for our rows. Your health is more important.
Drink lots of liquids.

Karren


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I am in Tennessee and it is suppose to be -2 here tomorrow night. I think I will freeze


We are getting an ice storm Chris...........did it pass your way?? It is going down to 2 here also. TV on sitting in my relciner by the fireplace knitting Good days for me to finish all my afghans


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Chris, take care of yourself first. Don't get all anxious about all your projects. We can wait for you. Sort things out to which is more important and right now, your feeling better is more important.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

There is new rows posted now. Tomorrow rows will be the last of this Dishcloth. I will will have another one ready to go by then. 

Thanks Chris


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

No thank you get well. Anita


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Snow just started in Haubstadt Indiana - north of Evansville. Coming down good. Had rain all morning long. Oh boy are we in for fun?????


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

After many struggles I have finished the Angel Dishcloth. All I need to do is bind it off and it is DONE! Wow I've been through a lot of learning experiences with this dishcloth.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> After many struggles I have finished the Angel Dishcloth. All I need to do is bind it off and it is DONE! Wow I've been through a lot of learning experiences with this dishcloth.


Well I am so happy you finally finished your dishcloth.

I think maybe now that I am not do the friendship blanket swap I can start to make some of these dishcloths. I have not had time to even finish a single one.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

It has been a struggle and I went to a knitting group yesterday and learned how to back up on the mistakes. This helped a bunch. Need to rest my brain for a bit. :lol:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I am so happy you finally finished your dishcloth.
> 
> I think maybe now that I am not do the friendship blanket swap I can start to make some of these dishcloths. I have not had time to even finish a single one.


What kind of friendship blanket were you going to do? Well since you're not going to be doing it, you better get busy young man. LOL you have a lot of catching up to do.

How are you feeling today? Better I hope.

When you block your dishcloth, so you soak it or just spray the water on? I can't remember. On my dishcloth you can see where I knitted too tightly, so I was wondering.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Snow just started in Haubstadt Indiana - north of Evansville. Coming down good. Had rain all morning long. Oh boy are we in for fun?????


How is the snow doing? Send some my way but leave the cold behind. At least you got it done. Some people will quit when they get aggravated but you didn't. Thats a plus. Good job.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> What kind of friendship blanket were you going to do? Well since you're not going to be doing it, you better get busy young man. LOL you have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Better I hope.
> 
> When you block your dishcloth, so you soak it or just spray the water on? I can't remember. On my dishcloth you can see where I knitted too tightly, so I was wondering.


I will be honest I never block a dishcloth. The way I see it they will be in enough water to block later on LOL


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

OK. Some do it, I guess, when they give it as a gift. It really brings out the pattern.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

buttons said:


> OK. Some do it, I guess, when they give it as a gift. It really brings out the pattern.


I usually just pin mine to the ironing board and steam and let dry. Works pretty good on cotton.

I have only finished the Angel one. Guess I better get busy and play catch up. I worked a lot more hours during the holidays and finished Christmas knitting so had to put it aside during December. Will get started on them again now that Christmas is over.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Why would you block a dishcloth when it is going to be in water most of the time?


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Why would you block a dishcloth when it is going to be in water most of the time?


I do not block any that I am going to keep, only the ones I give as gifts so they will at least look nice when I give them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks. Got mine bound off. I may steam it just to see what it looks like that way.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Thanks. Got mine bound off. I may steam it just to see what it looks like that way.


When I steam mine I don't actually touch the cloth because I don't want to flatten the design.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Patsy Ruth. You don't steam it. You spray it with water and then you take an end of a pencil and press down around the pattern. I only would do this when giving as a gift. Not for myself. Here you go about Blocking.

http://rachelsknittingroom.blogspot.com.au/2010/04/how-do-you-block-your-patterns.html


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

buttons said:


> Thank you Patsy Ruth. You don't steam it. You spray it with water and then you take an end of a pencil and press down around the pattern. I only would do this when giving as a gift. Not for myself. Here you go about Blocking.
> 
> http://rachelsknittingroom.blogspot.com.au/2010/04/how-do-you-block-your-patterns.html


Thank you. I will try it next time I give one to someone special. I usually pin it out and lightly steam and press pattern into place with my fingers and this works pretty well and easy.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I need help. I have a question

quick question I am a tight knitter and the pattern calls for a US 9 5.25 however all my US 9 are 5.5 will that work or should I use the US8 5.0?


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Your nine should be fine


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

If you are a tight knotter I would suggest you use the larger needle so it won't be too tight or too small


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> Your nine should be fine


Thanks I am working on my final square and i am tired of ripping out stitches either it works this time or I am knitting a diagonal garter stitch square LOL


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

That's what I am doing


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Duh!! Here I am frantically searching for next lot of rows, having reached row 51 onlymto realise that is all that is up and I now need to wait until next Monday night for next lot of rows.

Thanks for this Chris.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Duh!! Here I am frantically searching for next lot of rows, having reached row 51 onlymto realise that is all that is up and I now need to wait until next Monday night for next lot of rows.
> 
> Thanks for this Chris.


Lol. I keep looking for the next dishcloth, so don't feel bad.


----------



## Fran In Lakewood (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I am confused already! Are rows 2, 4 and 6 done as row 8, or are the first six rows done in seed stitch? Thanks for your help.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fran In Lakewood said:


> Well, I am confused already! Are rows 2, 4 and 6 done as row 8, or are the first six rows done in seed stitch? Thanks for your help.


the first 6 rows are in SEED STITCH then after that all the even rows are done as ROW 8. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL Chris, maybe you should list the even rows. Row 2: P Row: 4 P and so forth or whatever it may be. I was a bit confused too at first and then I realize it was all the even rows. Get with i
t man...Lol


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

That is the way most patterns are written (the way Chris did it)


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I know. I just wanted to mess with him. Poor guy. The only male amongst all us women. I feel for him.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> LOL Chris, maybe you should list the even rows. Row 2: P Row: 4 P and so forth or whatever it may be. I was a bit confused too at first and then I realize it was all the even rows. Get with i
> t man...Lol


Well I could write the pattern out but I figured since most of the individuals that were knitting the item were ladies, and most ladies are smarter than men they could figure it out. So, I suppose this sums it up that men is the superior of the species and and men are the smartest of the bunch LOL


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Welllllll I don't know about that BUT if people just take the time to read you have it all clear in black and white. LOL 
Anita


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

M


chriso1972 said:


> Well I could write the pattern out but I figured since most of the individuals that were knitting the item were ladies, and most ladies are smarter than men they could figure it out. So, I suppose this sums it up that men is the superior of the species and and men are the smartest of the bunch LOL


mmmmmm that's one mans opinion :shock: but we women have completed our cloths :lol: only jocking, us old bags appreciate what you are doing


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It probably is confusing to new knitters ... nuff said :lol: :lol: :-D :-D


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Judy M said:


> It probably is confusing to new knitters ... nuff said :lol: :lol: :-D :-D


Ditto!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Chris. This was a fun one and I learned quite a bit - through repetition - about doing the seed stitch. I always did the hard way and knit the purls and purl the knits. With odd number and starting with the knit on each row, it came out without all the angst.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Thanks Chris. This was a fun one and I learned quite a bit - through repetition - about doing the seed stitch. I always did the hard way and knit the purls and purl the knits. With odd number and starting with the knit on each row, it came out without all the angst.


*Well I am glad you learn something. This is one reason I wanted to do the KAL to help people learn and have fun.*


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The directions looked confusing to me, but I saved the directions for another day. I made it through the Angel dishcloth and trying to use a loom. I'm doing something wrong, as at the beginning of each row I have a long piece of yarn - no stitches. Put it down for tonight and will try again tomorrow.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is very confusing. I cast on 41 stitches and knitted 35 rows and now I can't find the pattern. 

Are you posting multiple patterns?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

sheedyone said:


> This is very confusing. I cast on 41 stitches and knitted 35 rows and now I can't find the pattern.
> 
> Are you posting multiple patterns?


It is on page 1. Scroll down and you will see three patterns listed. It is the one that says 2 hearts are better than 1. click on download and the pattern will be there.

Those other patterns we did already.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

sheedyone said:


> This is very confusing. I cast on 41 stitches and knitted 35 rows and now I can't find the pattern.
> 
> Are you posting multiple patterns?


Sorry if I have you confused. The "2 Hearts are Better Than 1" is the one that we were just working on.

I started the next one which is *Mystery Dishcloth #5*


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> Welcome to the Mystery Dishcloth Knit-A-Long. I will be posting so many row of a mystery dishcloth each day till that pattern is complete. After that pattern is complete I will attach a downloadable pattern of that mystery dishcloth in it entirely in both a word document and a PDF format. At any time that you have a question or an issue please PM me. I will answer you as soon as possible. You are welcome to PM me what you think the pattern is at anytime. I will let you know if you are correct or not. Once you correctly guess the pattern if you wish I can email you the complete pattern and you can finish your dishcloth sooner or you can still knit a long with all of us. The only thing is you cannot post a picture of the completed dishcloth till the entire pattern is reviled to everyone else.
> 
> WHAT IS THE PATTERN....Who will be the first to tell me what it is
> 
> ...


Mmmm, could have sworn that still had 15 rows to be updated. Now I find full pattern and new kal dishcloth.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> The directions looked confusing to me, but I saved the directions for another day. I made it through the Angel dishcloth and trying to use a loom. I'm doing something wrong, as at the beginning of each row I have a long piece of yarn - no stitches. Put it down for tonight and will try again tomorrow.


I have no clue how to use a loom on these patterns I might work


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Mmmm, could have sworn that still had 15 rows to be updated. Now I find full pattern and new kal dishcloth.


I posted double post last night. I am sorry if you are confused here is the last two post

--
ROW 45- K1, (P1, K1)2X, P2, K17, P12, (K1, P1)2X, K1
ROW 47- K1, (P1, K1)2X, P2, K17, P12, (K1, P1)2X, K1
ROW 49- K1, (P1, K1)2X, P2, K8, P1, K8, P12, (K1, P1)2X, K1
ROW 51- K1, (P1, K1)2X, (P3, K6)2X, P13, (K1, P1)2X, K1
--
ROW 53- K1, (P1, K1)2X, P4, K4, P5, K4, P14, (K1, P1)2X, K1
ROW 55- K1, (P1, K1)2X, P31, (K1, P1)2X, K1
ROW 56-61- K1, P1 ACROSS ENDING WITH K1

BO


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Chris I finished my double heart cloth.. Looking forward to the next mystery. This is my first mystery and first doing a relief design... I like the way we only have a few rows each days as a person doesn't,t feel overwhelmed. Thank you thank you for doing this and I hope you,re feeling much better. Cheri. Aka Misty mama


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Misty Mama said:


> Chris I finished my double heart cloth.. Looking forward to the next mystery. This is my first mystery and first doing a relief design... I like the way we only have a few rows each days as a person doesn't,t feel overwhelmed. Thank you thank you for doing this and I hope you,re feeling much better. Cheri. Aka Misty mama


The next dishcloth is already posted. It is a special dishcloth to me because it contains something that is one of my favorite things. It is also in the holiday theme and I think everyone will love it. If you do not love it you can send it to me. I am joking about sending it to me. I hope you will enjoy this *MYSTERY*


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Well I could write the pattern out but I figured since most of the individuals that were knitting the item were ladies, and most ladies are smarter than men they could figure it out. So, I suppose this sums it up that men is the superior of the species and and men are the smartest of the bunch LOL


Watch it buddy. You are in dangerous waters there. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just look at what you wrote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Watch it buddy. You are in dangerous waters there. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Just look at what you wrote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know what I wrote.....LOL :lol:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> The next dishcloth is already posted. It is a special dishcloth to me because it contains something that is one of my favorite things. It is also in the holiday theme and I think everyone will love it. If you do not love it you can send it to me. I am joking about sending it to me. I hope you will enjoy this *MYSTERY*


You would be shocked if everyone did send them to you.

:lol:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I've decided not to post a pic of my Angel dishcloth. I had used a variegated yarn and you can hardly see the Angel. Maybe another day. It was fun once I got it done.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> You would be shocked if everyone did send them to you.
> 
> :lol:


Well I would be! I will wait to see everyone's dishcloth. I am finally getting to work on once of the dishcloths just because I really like this one.....LOL 
:lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm just jumping in here and I was wondering if there is a page where I can find the important information for the current KAL.. the one that started on 1-1-2014 or at least that week...  I use Lion Brand Cotton yarn but I have some sugar and cream.. and peaches and cream.. I would like to know what size needle you suggest?? 
I am going to take a good guess the the pattern is updated on page 1 all the time?? That is what it looks like to me...


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Just a note about needle size. I like a firmer texture on my wash/dish clothes than others, so I quite often use a smaller needle than the one specified when knitting them. Remember, it is your project and you can do it any way that makes you happy with the result. A smaller needle may make the cloth a bit smaller, but that is o.k. if you like it. If you are using these for a lapghan or afghan, you should use the same size needle for each square.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I'm just jumping in here and I was wondering if there is a page where I can find the important information for the current KAL.. the one that started on 1-1-2014 or at least that week...  I use Lion Brand Cotton yarn but I have some sugar and cream.. and peaches and cream.. I would like to know what size needle you suggest??
> I am going to take a good guess the the pattern is updated on page 1 all the time?? That is what it looks like to me...


You are correct the pattern is updated daily on *PAGE 1*. You can also find all the dishcloths that have been completed at the bottom of the page. I always use the suggested needle that is on the label of the yarn that I am using. It is usually a 4.5 or 5.0mm .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> You are correct the pattern is updated daily on *PAGE 1*. You can also find all the dishcloths that have been completed at the bottom of the page. I always use the suggested needle that is on the label of the yarn that I am using. It is usually a 4.5 or 5.0mm .


Thank you Chris I kind of thought so but I have been known to be wrong before :roll:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Chris, 
I like the fact that you have put the previous dishcloth patterns at the bottom of your first post. I only got in on the fourth one and now am doing the fifth one. I downloaded the pdf file of the other three. Hope you are now feeling much better and are able to work on the dishcloths yourself.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm just jumping in here and I was wondering if there is a page where I can find the important information for the current KAL.. the one that started on 1-1-2014 or at least that week...  I use Lion Brand Cotton yarn but I have some sugar and cream.. and peaches and cream.. I would like to know what size needle you suggest??
> I am going to take a good guess the the pattern is updated on page 1 all the time?? That is what it looks like to me...


It started on page 1.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

buttons said:


> It started on page 1.


  thanks!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Chris - The reason why some asks for the patterns in word is that the PDF will not open for them. I think it has something to do with the way it is downloaded. When I use to and still now, click on the download a box would appear and ask how I want to open it or open with. I have no clue what it means but I can only open most things in PDF.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

It doesn't look as if anyone has uploaded their photo of a completed two hearts dishcloth. Can someone do that? I like to save a photo of the completed work for later and there isn't one on the pattern.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

KroSha said:


> It doesn't look as if anyone has uploaded their photo of a completed two hearts dishcloth. Can someone do that? I like to save a photo of the completed work for later and there isn't one on the pattern.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is mine sorry not laying to flat .Sending the others as well . Anita


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I was doing so good staying caught up with everything I'm doing and now I'm getting behind as Hubby has been in the hospital for a couple of days now. I decided to take my knitting with me today to get caught up again. It sucks running 70 miles a day to the VA hospital. I'm just plum wore out.


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Sure hope your Hubby has a speedy recovery even if it means you aren't able to get caught up again...


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hope your hubby is feeling well soon.....


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

buttons said:


> I was doing so good staying caught up with everything I'm doing and now I'm getting behind as Hubby has been in the hospital for a couple of days now. I decided to take my knitting with me today to get caught up again. It sucks running 70 miles a day to the VA hospital. I'm just plum wore out.


I fully understand. Had a similar problem when my husband was alive and stuck in hospital for six weeks. Visited him every day but I always had my knitting with me to keep me occupied when he wanted to sleep or he was being taken for tests.Hope things soon get better for both of you. God bless and big hug being sent to you for comfort.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Loving this. Thank you very much Chriso1972


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Baba masha said:


> Loving this. Thank you very much Chriso1972


Well I am glad you are loving this. There is new row posted.

Has anyone guess the item yet?


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

How about a house?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

mahalo said:


> How about a house?


do not guess out loud! you have to PM me......But not a house....to say of.....


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Ty hannelore.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here I thought I was all caught up. I only have done 29 row. I missed some somewhere. lol Now I'm behind again. Darn!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Chris. Even though I have guessed what it is I will still follow along with the group and do the daily rows as you post them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thanks Chris. Even though I have guessed what it is I will still follow along with the group and do the daily rows as you post them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


thanks there is not to many rows left to do. I slowed the posting amount down. this is a complicated pattern and the seed stitch is time consuming. I will try to take a break from the seed stitch next times

and if you know of any tiny little knitting Fairies or Elves send them my way......ROFLMAO...... :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> thanks there is not to many rows left to do. I slowed the posting amount down. this is a complicated pattern and the seed stitch is time consuming. I will try to take a break from the seed stitch next times
> 
> and if you know of any tiny little knitting Fairies or Elves send them my way......ROFLMAO...... :lol:


They're hiding from me...so good luck finding them. <G>


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Personally I love the seed stitch because it helps the borders to lie nice and flat and they always look so neat. I usually change the borders to seed stitch on all of my dishcloths.

I think we could all use those knitting fairies at times. They seem to be hiding from all of us. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree, I like the seed stitch border too. I think they look more neat that way.
This pattern has me really stumped--At first I wondered why we were knitting a green heart!


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

whoops!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Chris, you don't have to stop using seed stitch as a border on my account either. I like it as well. In this dishcloth it actually looks great. Still have no idea what it is, but then I am not very good at guessing games of any sort.  Thanks for doing them. :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I think this is my favorite one so far :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Chris, you don't have to stop using seed stitch as a border on my account either. I like it as well. In this dishcloth it actually looks great. Still have no idea what it is, but then I am not very good at guessing games of any sort.  Thanks for doing them. :thumbup:


Ditto :roll:


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ditto 

How do you add the little faces to messages I have an apple computer


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jocar6 said:


> Ditto
> 
> How do you add the little faces to messages I have an apple computer


When you go to reply they are on the left hand side of the screen you just click the one you want


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> Ditto
> 
> How do you add the little faces to messages I have an apple computer


1. click edit after you post your messages and that Smilies screen will come up on the left side, or

2. when you click on reply or quote reply


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello everyone please post all your picture of dishcloth to this link. This feed is growing to long. I may ask for it to be place in the managed section so I can delete older post. I will let everyone know thanks

*POST PICTURE HERE*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229749-1.html


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> When you go to reply they are on the left hand side of the screen you just click the one you want


Thank you

:thumbup:


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chris,

I getting ready to go to Vegas for 2 weeks and need to know colors for next project. I leave on Wednesday, weather permitting.

Thanks
Karren


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Karren42 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I getting ready to go to Vegas for 2 weeks and need to know colors for next project. I leave on Wednesday, weather permitting.
> 
> ...


Karren, The next square I would suggest something in the brown or cream family then We will be back to Valentine after the next dishcloth

then why you are at it after valentine I would suggest pastel colors or SPRING colors


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm so happy I found the Mystery Dishcloth page. It makes my day, every day. Thank you Chris.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Baba masha said:


> I'm so happy I found the Mystery Dishcloth page. It makes my day, every day. Thank you Chris.


I am happy you are enjoying the MYSTERY DISHCLOTH


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Same here, I love that you are doing this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

I want to let every one know that at the end of January or as closest to the end of the month that I can. I will be closing this thread and then each month I will create a new KAL for each month. The thread is growing to long to keep up with. that way there will only be 3 or 4 dishcloths on each thread. I hope this is OK with everyone else thanks


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

That makes sense.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I want to let every one know that at the end of January or as closest to the end of the month that I can. I will be closing this thread and then each month I will create a new KAL for each month. The thread is growing to long to keep up with. that way there will only be 3 or 4 dishcloths on each thread. I hope this is OK with everyone else thanks


I agree with you Chris. It will be easier to follow. Thank you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds good to me and probably easier to handle too. Awesome. I will have to keep my eyes open for the new thread after this.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the headsup Chris.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

great with me too.Anita


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Now if I could learn to knit as fast as some of these people on this site and in the videos do. I am a "weird" knitter. I do it similar to continental knitting except my purls then I hold the thread to the front and stretch the thread along the length of my left needle and I use a insert and scoop up method on my purls. It is hard to explain. I have tried several ways and that is the only way other than left hand throw my purl stitches. I know I am C.R.A.Z.Y.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

If I stayed off the site, I would get more knitting done. :shock:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I want to let every one know that at the end of January or as closest to the end of the month that I can. I will be closing this thread and then each month I will create a new KAL for each month. The thread is growing to long to keep up with. that way there will only be 3 or 4 dishcloths on each thread. I hope this is OK with everyone else thanks


Please post the link for the new site on Page 1. Thank you.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

That will be perfect. You are amazing to do this wonderful workshop. I love it. Thank you very much Chris.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ok marking this one! fun! :lol:


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chris thank you so much.

I really appreciate everything you do for all of us.

Karren


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I want to let every one know that at the end of January or as closest to the end of the month that I can. I will be closing this thread and then each month I will create a new KAL for each month. The thread is growing to long to keep up with. that way there will only be 3 or 4 dishcloths on each thread. I hope this is OK with everyone else thanks


Good idea Chris, that way we don't have to keep going back to page 1 after reading the comments which at the moment are up to page 45 or so. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Good idea Chris, that way we don't have to keep going back to page 1 after reading the comments which at the moment are up to page 45 or so. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


well it is very easy to get to page 1 of the post.

you can click the 1 and it will take you there

you you can type 1 in the box and then click jump and it will take you to 1


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

That is what I do. Just click on 1 and go right to the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> That is what I do. Just click on 1 and go right to the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I mean a new dishcloth link to be posted on page 1 of the old page, so that we can find it easily.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> well it is very easy to get to page 1 of the post.
> 
> you can click the 1 and it will take you there
> 
> you you can type 1 in the box and then click jump and it will take you to 1


I know what to do, I just meant that after I have read all the pages that have been posted, I then have to click back onto page 1. If we have a NEW posting for the dishcloth each time there wouldn't be as many pages to go through.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You could try what Dragonflylace does every week (or after a project has finished). She posts the new KP weblink at the bottom of the old week so that we know where to start looking for the new entries.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh how cute. Thanks Chris. I agree with the others. If you could post the new link at the bottom of your Page 1's then we could follow for the next batch. Would be good if someone was away from the site for a few days and then you could be found again.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I was going to do that and try to send everyone a PM as well.

I have it under control. Well post the next Dishcloth sometimes today


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

*UPDATE THE NEW LINK IS POSTED BUT I WILL NOT BE USING IT TILL THE END OF THIS MONTH. I JUST CREATED IT EARLY SO I COULD TWEAK THE POSTING AND THE INFORMATION THANKS*

LINK TO NEW KAL

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230051-1.html


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Once again, thanks for the new KAL dishcloth pattern posted today. I'm in Chris.

Sandy :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope to work on these soon


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

This one don't start until February. The next one will be listed on page 1 again.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> This one don't start until February. The next one will be listed on page 1 again.


this is the old dishcloth forum. I may have to delete the February one to stop confusion


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> this is the old dishcloth forum. I may have to delete the February one to stop confusion


Save it either on your desktop or in one of your other files until you are ready for that one.

:thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> this is the old dishcloth forum. I may have to delete the February one to stop confusion


Sorry Chris, looks like we are like a bunch of sheep following each other. I clicked on it out of curiosity and to make sure I hit watch so I wouldn't miss anything and saw a full page of posts so I guess I felt I had to post also. I promise I will stay away from there until you tell us you are ready. I will continue to post here until further notice from you.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking on this project. You're a great guy!
Saving them all!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

just to let everyone know the February link has been deleted. I will re-post it closer to the time that the new one will open. You do not have to state you are in or anything like that. However, once it do post it I do want you to send my a PM stating you are in so I can make an account of how many are in the monthly KAL. thanks


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

*UPDATE:01/15/2014*

*I want to let everyone know that if you have question to PM either me of maryann1701. She is my right-hand partner and is helping me more than she realizes. If me or her does not answer you fast enough please ask your question in the thread here. There is so many in this forum that someone will be able to help you. * 
thanks Chris


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> *UPDATE:01/15/2014*
> 
> *I want to let everyone know that if you have question to PM either me of maryann1701. She is my right-hand partner and is helping me more than she realizes. If me or her does not answer you fast enough please ask your question in the thread here. There is so many in this forum that someone will be able to help you. *
> thanks Chris


It is nice to have a test knitter and helper isn't it? You are doing great and the KAL seems to be going smoothly. I just finished the 1/15 rows so I am off to work. Will check in again when I get home to see if there is any more news. Hope you have a great day Chris. God Bless


----------



## plasm27cas (Dec 26, 2013)

CHRIS HEP HOW DO I JOIN YOUR MYSTERY DISHCLOTH


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

plasm27cas said:


> CHRIS HEP HOW DO I JOIN YOUR MYSTERY DISHCLOTH


Go Back to the first page of this post and just start knitting the rows. there is rows 1 through 12 so far posted and tomorrow I will post 6 more rows. Also, at the bottom of the page you can find the previous patterns we have completed available for download in either Word or PDF.

If you need further help please let me or someone know

Thanks 
Chris

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221219-1.html


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Did every one realize that yesterdays post included the row for 11 and 13


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Did every one realize that yesterdays post included the row for 11 and 13


Sure did and did row 14 too . Thanks Anita


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Chris, I,m having a blast doing this mystery cloths! Look forward to each days post.. You,re so sweet to do this. Thanks Misty mama


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tea pot and the word tea.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tea pot and the word tea.


Half right, half wrong


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Chris said when you are ready to guess you are to PM Chris with your answer, not post here on forum until all the clues are in and everyone has a chance to finish their dishcloth.

I knew early on what this one was because I have this pattern. I sent Chris a PM and told him I was not going to guess on this one because I know what it is.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Chris said when you are ready to guess you are to PM Chris with your answer, not post here on forum until all the clues are in and everyone has a chance to finish their dishcloth.
> 
> I knew early on what this one was because I have this pattern. I sent Chris a PM and told him I was not going to guess on this one because I know what it is.


Thanks Ruth. I was wondering why there were no guesses yet


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Michaels ad starting today - Sugar'n'Cream yarn 4/$5.00 -- can't beat that price!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Ruth. I was wondering why there were no guesses yet


I think this is why in February Chris is going to start over with a new thread. So many pages here that it is difficult to find anything. Glad to have you aboard. Keep posting and you will become a regular here.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well Thanks for all the guesses. I will post some more row later and I will also post the pattern note for the special stitch you will learn this pattern. It is called a MINI BOBBLE. It is a very easy stitch that gives the pattern some 3D aspects. Everyone is doing a great job.

I will let you know once again I am sick with a cold or flu like symptoms. I have been in bed all day. Everyone in my house has had it so hope how soon all the virus and cold leave. The constant weather changes are not helping the matter at all. one day it is short weather and then the next day it is Eskimo weather


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> Well Thanks for all the guesses. I will post some more row later and I will also post the pattern note for the special stitch you will learn this pattern. It is called a MINI BOBBLE. It is a very easy stitch that gives the pattern some 3D aspects. Everyone is doing a great job.
> 
> I will let you know once again I am sick with a cold or flu like symptoms. I have been in bed all day. Everyone in my house has had it so hope how soon all the virus and cold leave. The constant weather changes are not helping the matter at all. one day it is short weather and then the next day it is Eskimo weather


I hope you are better soon........


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chris, feel better. Sorry you aren't feeling well. I'm aware of how you feel as I had it Christmas week.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I had the cold over a week-ago and was in bed for 4 days. I had my flu shot, extra strength, but this was a plain old cold. Ordered some vitamin C today. Get well soon - everyone.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Feel better soon ,Chris


----------



## joyceyogi (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't understand the mini bobble. Could you explain more fully?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

quote=joyceyogi]I don't understand the mini bobble. Could you explain more fully?[/quote]

I would suggest you go back to page 1, and write the bobble instructions down and have them next to you for easier reference, you will all in the same stitch, k1,p1,k1. take your left hand needle and insert it in the 2nd stitch (on the right hand needle) and pass it over the 1st stitch, take the 3rd stitch and pass it over the 1st stitch. So out of the 3 stitches you come back to only having one stitch and just carry on knitting as per instructions. Hope this helps you


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I think you have to slip the 3 sts (Bobble)back on to your left needle ,then slip them one at at time over each other. Now transfer that one stitch back to your right needle. That is what I did and it worked for me. Anita


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

you make the 3 stitches in the one K,P, K and slide the stitch off you will now have 3 new stitches on your right needle the stitch closest to you right needle tips is #1, then the next #2 , then #3

take #2 and pass it over #1 and off the right needle, then take #3 and pass it over #1 and off the needle you will be left with only one needle on you left needle. if you look the two stitches will be wrapped around the one stitch and it will look like a Bobble 


hope this helps


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Grrrr I have a hard time keeping my bobble tight. My yarn stretches. Oh, well, tomorrow is another day. LOL


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Be sure to move your yarn to the front for the purl stitch as you do for any pattern when you change from knit to purl, and then to the back again for the knit stitch.

K, yarn to front, P, yarn to back K for bobble


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, Judy M. That's what I did and I just wasn't satisfied with the way it looked- seemed like I had to fight it to make it stay on the right side. Think I'll just grab some leftover yarn and work on it by itself til I'm happy with the way it looks. No matter what, it's something new and that's always fun, right? Thanks again, lizziebe


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

I am loving the way my dishcloth is coming along. I am so happy I found this KAL.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> you make the 3 stitches in the one K,P, K and slide the stitch off you will now have 3 new stitches on your right needle the stitch closest to you right needle tips is #1, then the next #2 , then #3
> 
> take #2 and pass it over #1 and off the right needle, then take #3 and pass it over #1 and off the needle you will be left with only one needle on you left needle. if you look the two stitches will be wrapped around the one stitch and it will look like a Bobble. hope this helps


Now your explanation was much better than your right hand mans Chris. I understand it better reading yours.

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Now that everyone is ready to kill me, I hope you have had fun learning this simple new stitch. I am working on the next Dishcloth. We will be starting it soon. I will let you know what I suggest soon.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I hope there is no more bobbles. They suck using bamboo needles. But they were very easy to do. You gave very good instructions Chris. And I'm laughing, can you see.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> I hope there is no more bobbles. They suck using bamboo needles. But they were very easy to do. You gave very good instructions Chris. And I'm laughing, can you see.


They were easy to me on Bamboo. And thank you for thinking I am a good instructor. I try to make things as simple as possible. It is not an easy task to teach knitting in words only....LOL


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> They were easy to me on Bamboo. And thank you for thinking I am a good instructor. I try to make things as simple as possible. It is not an easy task to teach knitting in words only....LOL


My points on my bamboo are getting dull. I got my new Knitters Pride Dreamz, both sets, but I figure it would be easier using the bamboos on the dishcloth for now. That has to be hard to do. Have you watch any of Johnny V. class videos? (Its new stitch a day)I think that would be harder to do. I took a class on making a mini Christmas stocking. I thought I was going to die making it. I didn't realize how tiny they were.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> My points on my bamboo are getting dull. I got my new Knitters Pride Dreamz, both sets, but I figure it would be easier using the bamboos on the dishcloth for now. That has to be hard to do. Have you watch any of Johnny V. class videos? (Its new stitch a day)I think that would be harder to do. I took a class on making a mini Christmas stocking. I thought I was going to die making it. I didn't realize how tiny they were.


I just finished a toe up mini stocking. it was only 2.5" long


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just finished my bobbles for the day. Not to worry about them not being all the same toughness. After it is washed all will become nice. 
Thanks Chris for the opportunity to learn a new skill.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

*UPDATE: 1/20/2014*

I just posted the last of this dishcloth. The purpose of this dishcloth was to celebrate International Hot Tea month.

The next dishcloth will be post sometime late tomorrow.

The Next dishcloth is going to be an illusion Dishcloth. That means you will need 2 different colors of thread and you will be working 2 rows of each color in a group.

for instance you will need a dark color and a light color.

Such as white and red. You will knit/purl two rows in the white and 2 rows in red. You will alternate between the 2 colors. Usually 1 row is all knit and the next will be knit and purl. I hope every one is ready for this new and exciting challenge. Once you learn it you will be in love with illusion knitting.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Never done this one before. I don't even know how to do it but will be glad to give it a try. If I cannot get it, then I'll pass on it and wait for the next cloth.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> Never done this one before. I don't even know how to do it but will be glad to give it a try. If I cannot get it, then I'll pass on it and wait for the next cloth.


*it is so simple I can do it....LOL*


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

I love illusion knitting!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Me too. I am going to pick up some yarn at work for this one  thanks Chris hope your feeling better


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh! I love the mini bobbles. And i can't wait to try the illusion knitting. Thanks for all you do here!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I finished the teacup dishcloth. Just waiting for the next cloth. 

It was little difficult as I have arthritus in my hands and fingers and also a trigger thumb. Go for consultation March 3rd.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

buttons said:


> My points on my bamboo are getting dull. I got my new Knitters Pride Dreamz, both sets, but I figure it would be easier using the bamboos on the dishcloth for now. That has to be hard to do. Have you watch any of Johnny V. class videos? (Its new stitch a day)I think that would be harder to do. I took a class on making a mini Christmas stocking. I thought I was going to die making it. I didn't realize how tiny they were.


Buttons, it is so easy to sharpen up the bamboo needles - just use a nail file or emery board. Then you should wax them with some Howard's beeswax product or something similar.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

buttons said:


> I finished the teacup dishcloth. Just waiting for the next cloth.
> 
> It was little difficult as I have arthritus in my hands and fingers and also a trigger thumb. Go for consultation March 3rd.


 me too posted in pictures

:thumbup: Anita


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Buttons, it is so easy to sharpen up the bamboo needles - just use a nail file or emery board. Then you should wax them with some Howard's beeswax product or something similar.


Thank you for reminding me about that. I forgot all about it and I know there were subjects on it, in this forum. Now where do you get the beeswax from? How about using a pencil sharpener to sharpen the tips then file them down smooth and then use the beeswax?


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Fell behind on this one but catching up. Love learning and practicing new stitches. Next one sound interesting. Thanks again Chris for all your work.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL I was hoping for a day off, as I need to work on my 12" squares. Finishing this one tonight for sure!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

buttons said:


> Thank you for reminding me about that. I forgot all about it and I know there were subjects on it, in this forum. Now where do you get the beeswax from? How about using a pencil sharpener to sharpen the tips then file them down smooth and then use the beeswax?


Buttons, you don't need a pencil sharpener as it really only takes a few seconds to file with an emery board. You won't even notice any saw dust. Give it a try. I bought a whole set of bamboo needles (sizes 1 to 15) on Amazon.com for only $19.99 so I wasn't too scared to try to file a smaller size when I needed a sharper point then how they came because I was knitting with a lace yarn. And here is the link to the wax I bought, also on Amazon. Hope this works as I have not tried pasting a link yet on KP. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001ESTA30/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1390299412&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Buttons, you don't need a pencil sharpener as it really only takes a few seconds to file with an emery board. You won't even notice any saw dust. Give it a try. I bought a whole set of bamboo needles (sizes 1 to 15) on Amazon.com for only $19.99 so I wasn't too scared to try to file a smaller size when I needed a sharper point then how they came because I was knitting with a lace yarn. And here is the link to the wax I bought, also on Amazon. Hope this works as I have not tried pasting a link yet on KP.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001ESTA30/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1390299412&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


Yes, the link worked. Thank you. I'll be getting some so I can change that situation....lol

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

*UPDATE 1/21/2014*

* So everyone knows I will be posting the next pattern in 2 colors. I will be using black and red for the colors. The reason is to help you keep track of the yarn color you are using. for instance black will be the main color the light color and red will be the Complimentary color or dark color

it will look like this black = White  red = red

Row 1: Knit
Row 2: Knit
Row 3: Knit
Row 4: k15,p3,k15

this is not the actual pattern just used it to show you

 ALSO THIS WILL BE THE FINAL PATTERN FOR THE MONTH OF JANUARY. I WILL RE-POST THE LINK TO THE FEBRUARY MYSTERY DISHCLOTH TOWARD THE END OF THE MONTH*


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am glad everyone loves the Mystery Dishcloth KAL. I will let you know this next Dishcloth is fun. It has taking me a little while to get it all ready to post. The fun little things like color change and making the *BOLD text* takes some time to enter all these programming tags. but I have it all ready and will post the first of the rows later tonight. I would suggest Valentine colors for this dishcloth. The pattern called for Red and White but you can use any color. You will need 2 colors and make sure they are one light and one dark.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> *UPDATE 1/21/2014*
> 
> * So everyone knows I will be posting the next pattern in 2 colors. I will be using black and red for the colors. The reason is to help you keep track of the yarn color you are using. for instance black will be the main color the light color and red will be the Complimentary color or dark color
> 
> ...


*

Will we be using cotton yarn or worsted weight yarn? I've never seen cotton yarn in black or is this for you to show us how to do it? I'm stumped Mr Chris.*


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> Will we be using cotton yarn or worsted weight yarn? I've never seen cotton yarn in black or is this for you to show us how to do it? I'm stumped Mr Chris.


Also this is just to show you the different in color.

IF you noticed i said

Black = WHITE
Red = Red

I suggested you to use white with red or pink 
or you can use any colors as long as you have a light color and a dark color they have to be a big contrast in the colors

for cotton in black here is a complete list of colors from Lilly's Sugar and Cream and they have black 
http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/lily-sugar-n-cream


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

So happy you decided to try the illusion knitting. I would like to clarify the instructions a little:

worked in two colors: the print in black will be worked in the main color, the print in red will be worked in the contrast color. 

Also, you don't have to cut the yarn at the end of the two rows, just carry it up the side.

Chris, you have worked very hard on this for all of us and I want to thank you. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

The color of the font is black letters and represents the light color. The red font letters represent the dark color.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> So happy you decided to try the illusion knitting. I would like to clarify the instructions a little:
> 
> worked in two colors: the print in black will be worked in the main color, the print in red will be worked in the contrast color.
> 
> ...


Yes thank you for helping me clarify this confusing. Yes I am using the font color to represent colors. I cannot type white or white or I would make the light color white


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Es,


gdhavens said:


> So happy you decided to try the illusion knitting. I would like to clarify the instructions a little:
> 
> worked in two colors: the print in black will be worked in the main color, the print in red will be worked in the contrast color.
> 
> ...


Yes, just carry the wool up the side


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

There is several instruction videos on YouTube about Illusion knitting or Shadow Knitting. I would suggest the one by eliZZa. She is an awesome knitter just has a strong accent.


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Es,
> 
> Yes, just carry the wool up the side


Does it make long loops or something on the knitting if you carry the color you're not using along the side? I've never done it before, so I'm not sure where the carried yarns end up...????


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

No it doesn't cause loops, make sure the last stitch of the row and the first stitch of the next row are tight. A bit of practise and you will be a expert


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> No it doesn't cause loops, make sure the last stitch of the row and the first stitch of the next row are tight. A bit of practise and you will be a expert


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

At the end of the row on one color I always bring the previous color to the back and the new one in front of the previous one I hope you understand

here is the best video I can offer about carrying your yarn up the side


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I apologize for the confusion. I am just trying to make the KAL more exciting and I am also trying to teach people some techniques that they may have not tried before. I am sure every one get tired of the same type patterns over and over so I tired the Illusion or shadow knitting and fell in love with it. Most of the Illusion patterns are in chart form and I have to sit down and write the charts out to use them in the Mystery Dishcloth KAL. My new best web friend maryann1701 receives the patterns then is my test knitter to see if I have the pattern correct. 

I really think once you stop thinking that this is going to be difficult and just look past the though of I cannot do this you will enjoy the Illusion knitting. Another one of the ladies on here introduced me to Illusion Knitting I forget her name (I am sorry I tried to find you in the emails but i have 102 pages of emails). I told her I could not do it as well but I tried and I love it. 

If you have problems with it please let me know I am sure I can help you work the issues out.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Chris, thank you for "stretching" us to try new stitches and patterns. The good thing is that this is a small item and we can try it out and practice it and if we still need help, we can ask questions here. I appreciate learning new stitches.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I apologize for the confusion. I am just trying to make the KAL more exciting and I am also trying to teach people some techniques that they may have not tried before. I am sure every one get tired of the same type patterns over and over so I tired the Illusion or shadow knitting and fell in love with it. Most of the Illusion patterns are in chart form and I have to sit down and write the charts out to use them in the Mystery Dishcloth KAL. My new best web friend maryann1701 receives the patterns then is my test knitter to see if I have the pattern correct.
> 
> I really think once you stop thinking that this is going to be difficult and just look past the though of I cannot do this you will enjoy the Illusion knitting. Another one of the ladies on here introduced me to Illusion Knitting I forget her name (I am sorry I tried to find you in the emails but i have 102 pages of emails). I told her I could not do it as well but I tried and I love it.
> 
> If you have problems with it please let me know I am sure I can help you work the issues out.


LOL was it I?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Judy M said:


> LOL was it I?


I think it may have been you and the other lady gdhavens that got me into the illusion knitting. I have so so many email I do not even remember.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I think it may have been you and the other lady gdhavens that got me into the illusion knitting. I have so so many email I do not even remember.


Man you are way to busy, but keep up the good work.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here ye Here ye, so do I.....


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I apologize for the confusion. I am just trying to make the KAL more exciting and I am also trying to teach people some techniques that they may have not tried before. I am sure every one get tired of the same type patterns over and over so I tired the Illusion or shadow knitting and fell in love with it. Most of the Illusion patterns are in chart form and I have to sit down and write the charts out to use them in the Mystery Dishcloth KAL. My new best web friend maryann1701 receives the patterns then is my test knitter to see if I have the pattern correct.
> 
> I really think once you stop thinking that this is going to be difficult and just look past the though of I cannot do this you will enjoy the Illusion knitting. Another one of the ladies on here introduced me to Illusion Knitting I forget her name (I am sorry I tried to find you in the emails but i have 102 pages of emails). I told her I could not do it as well but I tried and I love it.
> 
> If you have problems with it please let me know I am sure I can help you work the issues out.


Is this how its suppose to look? The first pick is the front side and the second is the back side. Just want to make sure I'm doing this right. If no, then I'm really going to need help.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> Is this how its suppose to look? The first pick is the front side and the second is the back side. Just want to make sure I'm doing this right. If no, then I'm really going to need help.


yes that is how it is suppose to look. It will always look like simple rows. You will think this is boring till you have about 20 rows knitted then when you look at it at an angle you will see a surprise


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you Chris. I started mine hot pink and lavender  enjoy your day


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you Chris. I started mine hot pink and lavender  enjoy your day


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

This is also a good pattern to get rid of the variegated light colors that you may have as well


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a question does all of the individuals in the KAL own DPNs or Circular needles. I have a future project that is knitted in the round and is Fair Isles. Just taking a survey so I can decide to do the project or to scrape it


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't own DPN's.


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

I have circulars, but not dp needles


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I have a question does all of the individuals in the KAL own DPNs or Circular needles. I have a future project that is knitted in the round and is Fair Isles. Just taking a survey so I can decide to do the project or to scrape it


I have both. The shortest cable in the Addi lace set makes a 16"circular. I use them for hats in the round and also for Mystery dishcloths knitted flat.

What size circular are you asking about?


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

I have both. For those who don't chech your local thrift shop


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I have a question does all of the individuals in the KAL own DPNs or Circular needles. I have a future project that is knitted in the round and is Fair Isles. Just taking a survey so I can decide to do the project or to scrape it


sure do have lots been knitting for over 65 +yrs 
:thumbup: Anita


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I have both


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I have both - will depend on the size of DPs or size and length of circular.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

wilnita said:


> sure do have lots been knitting for over 65 yrs
> :thumbup: Anita


You have me beat Anita. I have been knitting for only 61 years. I was 15 but started crocheting at age 8.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> You have me beat Anita. I have been knitting for only 61 years. I was 15 but started crocheting at age 8.


 Well I started at about 8yrs old on two long spike nails sitting behind the wood kitchen stove .. LOL.. Started to crochet around the age of 17 /18 . 
:thumbup: Anita


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have circs, but no dpn's, I am scared of those. :shock:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I have a question does all of the individuals in the KAL own DPNs or Circular needles. I have a future project that is knitted in the round and is Fair Isles. Just taking a survey so I can decide to do the project or to scrape it


Oh Boy! I have no clue about that one. Yes I have both. I'm willing to go at it. Why not. all I can do is mess it up or make my own version of it.(lol)


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I have a question does all of the individuals in the KAL own DPNs or Circular needles. I have a future project that is knitted in the round and is Fair Isles. Just taking a survey so I can decide to do the project or to scrape it


Chris I have both.......all sizes LOL


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

ok I am just asking I think it says you need 29" but I will look through my hundreds and hundred of download patterns and will let everyone know way in advance. When we do the one I am talking about we are taking 2 weeks break for dishcloths. It is a pot holder. I found the pattern the other night and I love it. 

you use Judy's magic cast on for the bottom and you knit in the round. but that is a good ways down the road. 

we have valentine's day, St. Patty's day, Easter, mother's day father's day, few more International and national holidays. We will be busy for a long time.

Also, I am about to start an Mystery Dishcloth CAL (Crochet-A-Long) if I can figure out a good way to make it exciting and easy. I love to crochet and I am a way better crocheter than I am a knitter.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

So you will know we will be doing a larger Illusion Dishcloth in April. you will need a Blue and a Green yarn for that dishcloth. I am going to tell you now because those are the only 2 colors that will work. You can make the blue a variegated color. just make sure is made up of blue hue and maybe white no other colors in the blue though. so a red,white and blue will not work


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Have not ever tried illusion knitting, but with Chris leading the way am game to try. Made it through the mini bobbles okay, so my confidence level is up. Will pick up the suggested red and white cotton yarn tomorrow and start after watching the video a couple times. This KAL is just the kick in the pants I needed to widen my knitting horizons!

BTW, I have both circs and dpns in just about any size, material and length you can think of. I am a crocheting and knitting junkie and love the idea of trying new patterns with the security of a group to guide me through.

Chris, thank you so much for taking the helm on this. Wonder if I will have time to do a CAL too??? So much yarn, so little time - LOL!


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

I have circulars but would be happy to buy dpns if required.

I am so excited about illusion knitting, I had never even heard of it before so this the most exciting year in knitting so far.

Thanks a million Chris, you are just amazing.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Extremely excited about crochet too. Been doing that for a long time. A very exciting time ahead.

Bless you Chris. Thank you so much.


----------



## badams9084 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have both dpns and circulars.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

How much (oz, yards, etc) of each light and dark are needed, or as you stated to use up scraps, can we mix light and dark colors when we run out the current color? Lots and lots of 1/2 oz leftovers. Have both circs and dps


----------



## Cmj1960 (Mar 3, 2013)

i am very interested in joining your group - not sure how - can you tell me how?

thanks


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, you are on the right link, just go back to page 1, and you will see the current cloth and the previous cloths, thanks for joining us and have fun


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> So you will know we will be doing a larger Illusion Dishcloth in April. you will need a Blue and a Green yarn for that dishcloth. I am going to tell you now because those are the only 2 colors that will work. You can make the blue a variegated color. just make sure is made up of blue hue and maybe white no other colors in the blue though. so a red,white and blue will not work


Is there a certain color of blue and green that would be recommended? I prefer to do the recommended of the yarn Chris. Help me out here? LOL


----------



## Cmj1960 (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay I went to page 1 and printed out the directions for 7 rows - is that as far as it has gone so far? it shows Chris's post done on 12/9/13

Please let me know - i am really excited to do this :lol:


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Cmj1960 said:


> Okay I went to page 1 and printed out the directions for 7 rows - is that as far as it has gone so far? it shows Chris's post done on 12/9/13
> 
> Please let me know - i am really excited to do this :lol:


That is correct. Chris will post the next group of rows later today or in the morning. Good luck.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Cmj1960 said:


> Okay I went to page 1 and printed out the directions for 7 rows - is that as far as it has gone so far? it shows Chris's post done on 12/9/13
> 
> Please let me know - i am really excited to do this :lol:


That is it. He hasn't posted anything else yet. All the one below are the ones we did already. Happy Needling.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

buttons said:


> That is it. He hasn't posted anything else yet. All the one below are the ones we did already. Happy Needling.


Chris may be a littlle late in posting today's rows, he had an appointment to attend.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> That is it. He hasn't posted anything else yet. All the one below are the ones we did already. Happy Needling.


that is all the rows posted for now I will post more as soon as I can see enough to do the HTML CODE for the pattern colors


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have both.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

new rows posted


----------



## Cmj1960 (Mar 3, 2013)

I got them - can't want to get home from work and start it.

thanks again


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Chris for posting 6 rows it's easier for me to keep up. Too much work not enough knitting time  enjoy your day


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Chris, isn't this number 7? :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

TennKnitter said:


> Chris, isn't this number 7? :thumbup:


yes sorry


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> So you will know we will be doing a larger Illusion Dishcloth in April. you will need a Blue and a Green yarn for that dishcloth. I am going to tell you now because those are the only 2 colors that will work. You can make the blue a variegated color. just make sure is made up of blue hue and maybe white no other colors in the blue though. so a red,white and blue will not work


I will have to work with the colors that I have or skip that one entirely.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Judy M said:


> I will have to work with the colors that I have or skip that one entirely.


What colors do you have? I will see what we can do with what you got


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You can't skip that one with the blue and green. Wouldn't it work with any light and dark color?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> You can't skip that one with the blue and green. Wouldn't it work with any light and dark color?


Let me talk to Maryann and get her input. The Dishcloth is something that I do not think many colors will show that it is.

you may be able to replace the green I do not know about the blue


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

The one planed for April will work I think in and color combo. I know white and black would work. Also maybe a light yellow and a brown. Just use what you have


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Why use what we have if the color combo doesn't work? I'm just wondering.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I am doing this current KAL with what I have. Orange and Xmas white with silver metallic strand through it. Even if I don't see the illusion I'll be happy because it really looks beautiful together. I might have to make more like it.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I am doing this current KAL with what I have. Orange and Xmas white with silver metallic strand through it. Even if I don't see the illusion I'll be happy because it really looks beautiful together. I might have to make more like it.


If you started with the white you should still see the illusion.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Your other KPers seem to be enjoying this illusion knitting. I am not a fan of illusion knitting so will drop out for a while. I will check in from time to time and when the illusion dishcloths are all done I may start up again. I have enjoyed all the other ones, I just don't like the look of any of the illusion work. You seem to be pleasing the majority and that is a good thing. I will keep checking back. Keep up the good work. I think you have quite a following. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Your other KPers seem to be enjoying this illusion knitting. I am not a fan of illusion knitting so will drop out for a while. I will check in from time to time and when the illusion dishcloths are all done I may start up again. I have enjoyed all the other ones, I just don't like the look of any of the illusion work. You seem to be pleasing the majority and that is a good thing. I will keep checking back. Keep up the good work. I think you have quite a following. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


This will be the only Illusion Dishcloth till April. There is only 4 more days if that many of this dishcloth


----------



## Cmj1960 (Mar 3, 2013)

I know what it is - how do I send you a secret message?


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Cmj1960 said:


> I know what it is - how do I send you a secret message?


Click on Chris's name above his picture, then look for PM and click on that.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> This will be the only Illusion Dishcloth till April. There is only 4 more days if that many of this dishcloth


Thanks Chris, I don't intend to drop out completely, I am enjoying this too much, just don't like the illusion look. I know a lot of other people do like them so I am prepared to just stay in and skip the illusion ones. I hope you realize this was NOT a criticism of you, I think you are doing a great job.

I will be checking in every day as usual and also will do the crochet one when you start it.


----------



## Cmj1960 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks . I will


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

*UPDATE 1/27/2014*

Just to let every one know the next dishcloth is not a holiday dishcloth. However, you will either need a cable needle, stitch holder or a spare needle. We Will be doing some cabling. I promise this is a very simple cable pattern. It is also knitted diagonal. The cable stitches that we will be using is C4F and C4B. If you need help on making these stitches there is several You Tube videos available on how to make these stitches.

Also there will be 2 days that I will post a 25 row repeat the same row. So those day may take up 2 days. This will be a faster paced dishcloth only because it follows the Grandmother Favorite Dishcloth but has a surprise in the middle of the dishcloth .

C4B





C4F


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

For Pictorial (4-5 pages per tutorial - about.com):

C4B:
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/right_cable.htm

C4F:
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/left_cable.htm

I only include these links because I cannot access YouTube videos on a dial-up configuration. This is to add to Chris's lessons...and for those with similar difficulties.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Cables are good. I will make it in acrylic worsted so that it can be a square for an afghan. I have about 5 squares now - one of them being the last mystery knit Tea Cup.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

By the end of the year we all should have afgans. With the smaller cloths, just crochet a border around to make the cloths all the same size, that is if you have knitted in acrylic, I think cotton will make one very heavy afgan.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well you can do what you want with the Dishcloths. To be honest I have not knitted a single dishcloth in all this time. I am busy crocheting and making square for the swap. It keeps me busy reading and writing out charts as well. I was afraid of charts when I started now I am getting good at reading charts. I think I will be able to soon try to read a lace shawl chart to make a present for my mother.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

chriso1972 said:


> Well you can do what you want with the Dishcloths. To be honest I have not knitted a single dishcloth in all this time. I am busy crocheting and making square for the swap. It keeps me busy reading and writing out charts as well. I was afraid of charts when I started now I am getting good at reading charts. I think I will be able to soon try to read a lace shawl chart to make a present for my mother.


Good for you Chris! I've been planning on a lace shawl as well and I have a stash of yarn to make a few shawls with fingering and lace weight yarn. So of course I have not used these yet. I too am slowly learning to read charts. I am working on a Lacey triangle pattern and just repeating it, making it into a scarf. It's good practice. Remember to use lifelines! I knit at night and am falling asleep sitting up knitting - so lifelines have come in handy a few times. I have been learning through DragonFlylace's Lace Party here on KP. She has her original tutorials bookmarked. Although I don't need detailed descriptions of how to do YO's, etc. and she has a couple of scarf patterns and shawl patterns. Hopefully I will be able to make all of them someday. Next week a new pattern is starting. She bases her patterns on Estonian and Orenburg lace styles.


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> *UPDATE 1/27/2014*
> 
> Just to let every one know the next dishcloth is not a holiday dishcloth. However, you will either need a cable needle, stitch holder or a spare needle. We Will be doing some cabling. I promise this is a very simple cable pattern. It is also knitted diagonal. The cable stitches that we will be using is C4F and C4B. If you need help on making these stitches there is several You Tube videos available on how to make these stitches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Good for you learning charts Chris. Charts are much easier than written directions when you get used to them especially when following lace patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you do cables on sugar and cream cotton yarn? All my dishcloths were made with the cotton yarn so I was just wondering. Also, are we to use solid color or does it matter?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Linda C. said:


> I have never worked with cables, so this is a good place to learn - on something small. For this one is a certain color recommended? Solid color...to show up cable, etc.????
> Thanks again for taking time to organize these projects for us. I really appreciate it!


Well You can use any color. But as I have told you before solids work best when you are knitting design into a cloth.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

buttons said:


> Can you do cables on sugar and cream cotton yarn? All my dishcloths were made with the cotton yarn so I was just wondering. Also, are we to use solid color or does it matter?


Yes you can use Cables on Sugar & Cream Yarns. The dishcloth I have the pattern was created with Peaches & Cream which is the same yarn.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Yes you can use Cables on Sugar & Cream Yarns. The dishcloth I have the pattern was created with Peaches & Cream which is the same yarn.


ok but should I use a solid color.


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

buttons said:


> ok but should I use a solid color.


scroll up............ Chris already answered that He said you cacn use varigated but solid looks better


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Jocar6 said:


> scroll up............ Chris already answered that He said you cacn use varigated but solid looks better


 I realize that after I sent it. Oh well.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Never done a chart Scared!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I hadn't done any by chart either until about 6 months ago.
Once you get it in your mind that (x) means this and  means something else, it's gets better.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Misty Mama said:


> Never done a chart Scared!


Don't be scared. Start out with simple charts. Lol I'm still on simple charts and I'm going to stay that way until I feel confidant enough to go further.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I enlarge my charts on the printer then I write the pattern out beside the rows or write on the chart itself. for instance if there is a design and there are several knit or purl stitches on either side of the stitches I will count and write the knits and purls in the row. so if there is k5 I will write it in that space so I do not have to sit and count all those little blocks


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

They read right to left correct that's enough to confuse this lefty


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

When knitting flat, charts are read right to left on first row and all odd rows, left to right in second/even rows usually (always??) Anything different should be noted in the pattern.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

*UPDATE 1/28/2014*
The Final 17 rows are posted for the dishcloth. I know most people are in the cold and the snow. I am working on a new dishcloth. I will not post it most likely till the day after tomorrow. I will also post it in a total new post. This will conclude this KAL and I will start the MONTHLY MYSTERY DISHCLOTH KAL.

I will post the new link to the *FEBRUARY MYSTERY DISHCLOTH KAL*


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure what I did but I don't have a heart for the illusion dishcloth.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

oh no. Did you look at it sideways to see it? Not sure either. Someone might be able to help you.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Not sure what I did but I don't have a heart for the illusion dishcloth.


You have to hold the dishcloth at an angle to see the picture.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> You have to hold the dishcloth at an angle to see the picture.


Oh, Oh!!! I took it out so many times that I ended up skipping several rows!!! Guess I'll do another one.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

If you look at the cloth straight on, it will look like just a plain striped cloth. But if you look at it from an angle (I looked at it from the top down) a "picture" should appear. It also shows on the wrong side a bit.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Not sure what I did but I don't have a heart for the illusion dishcloth.


Lay the cloth flat and look at it at an angle, and you will see it.what colors did you use


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

* UPDATE 1/29/2014*

* THE NEW LINK FOR FEBRUARY MYSTERY DISHCLOTH KAL CAN BE HOUND ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS POST. I HAVE ALOS POSTED THE LINK BELOW.*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-234125-1.html#4730970


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Yea!!!!


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you Chris. You are brilliant.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow this sounds fun. When did this start, I missed it?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

lildeb2 said:


> Wow this sounds fun. When did this start, I missed it?


new one here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249544-1.html


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chriso1972
When will you be having another mystery pattern again. I love making this mystery ones because you never know what they are.
Diane


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Diane4961 said:


> Chriso1972
> When will you be having another mystery pattern again. I love making this mystery ones because you never know what they are.
> Diane


Click on the link on Chris's link above, April cloth has been posted and this is not an April fool joke.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Diane4961 said:


> Chriso1972
> When will you be having another mystery pattern again. I love making this mystery ones because you never know what they are.
> Diane


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249544-1.html


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Chriso1972, I've been away for a few days. I was working on the April cloth with 51 stitches. I got the pattern for the first 50 rows of this cloth, but I understand there are 66 in total. I've been trying to find it, but apparently, there is a new April cloth in the works now. I'd like to find the other rows. Where, Please. I have the new one bookmarked. Am slowly learning the ropes!!


----------



## Jocar6 (Oct 2, 2013)

It should be underneath the new dishcloth directions in a PDF format


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I see the PDF and WORD file links, but they seem to be for clothes that were made up to the end of March, but not the beginning of April. I have the link for the new April one. Row 50 of the one I am looking for reads: K3, P12, K1, P5, K8, P3, K8, P8, K3. I know the next row is a knit row.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> I see the PDF and WORD file links, but they seem to be for clothes that were made up to the end of March, but not the beginning of April. I have the link for the new April one. Row 50 of the one I am looking for reads: K3, P12, K1, P5, K8, P3, K8, P8, K3. I know the next row is a knit row.


Row 52; K3, P6, K4, P8, K2, P5, K5, P5, K2, P8, K3. Row54; K3, P4, K4, P9, K2, P3, K1, P3, K3, P3, K1, P3, K2, P7, K3. Row 56; K3, P3, K4, P10, K2, P2, K3, P2, K3, P2, K3, P2, K2, P5, K1, P1, K3. I will post the other 20 odd rows when I am on my computer, right now I am working off my phone.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

OK, I found what I was looking for. DAH!!!!

Thanks, maryann1701, for the next rows. That was sweet of you. No longer frustrated; got them all. I'm working off an envelope, would you believe.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> OK, I found what I was looking for. DAH!!!!


Good so I don't have to type out the rest of the pattern


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Chriso1972, I've been away for a few days. I was working on the April cloth with 51 stitches. I got the pattern for the first 50 rows of this cloth, but I understand there are 66 in total. I've been trying to find it, but apparently, there is a new April cloth in the works now. I'd like to find the other rows. Where, Please. I have the new one bookmarked. Am slowly learning the ropes!!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249544-1.html#5101665

Scroll down to the bottom There is both a Word and a PDF file available.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Chriso1972, I've been away for a few days. I was working on the April cloth with 51 stitches. I got the pattern for the first 50 rows of this cloth, but I understand there are 66 in total. I've been trying to find it, but apparently, there is a new April cloth in the works now. I'd like to find the other rows. Where, Please. I have the new one bookmarked. Am slowly learning the ropes!!


Chris is not here for awhile. If you have any question either contact me or Maryann1701

Here is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249544-1.html#5101665

Scroll down a little bit and then click on the owl pattern. You have a chose, PDF or doc. Save the link so you will have it.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Chris is not here for awhile. If you have any question either contact me or Maryann1701
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Earlier today I couldn't open the word .doc


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Earlier today I couldn't open the word .doc


I don't know why because I just opened it.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Buttons, the April owl dishcloth is in Works not Word and if you don't have the program, it will have to be installed. The PDF works fine, again if you have the program on your computer.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

AngieR said:


> Buttons, the April owl dishcloth is in Works not Word and if you don't have the program, it will have to be installed. The PDF works fine, again if you have the program on your computer.


Chris did all that. I didn't know because I do have both. Then she should be able to print out the PDF pattern.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Buttons said:


> Chris did all that. I didn't know because I do have both. Then she should be able to print out the PDF pattern.


yep, if she has the PDF program. Just letting you know what the situation was. Thanks for stepping up to help us.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

She doesn't need a PDF program. Chris has listed both the PDF and Works. But then if you are putting it into a PDF file yes, then you need a program. I had one but couldn't understand how to use it and what they wanted when you download it.


----------

